# Kate Spade??? Thoughts, experiences good and bad



## mzedith

I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags. 

The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.

my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.  

there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.  

Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


----------



## kymmie

I have ten kate spade bags and numerous small accessories.  Kate Spade bags were my favorites about five years ago.  What attracted me was there was plenty of pink and she had the cutest initial lining.  My initials are also KS so it was a novelty for me.  Over the years I have moved on to higher end bags - LV, Chloe and Balenciaga but I still find myself visiting her website monthly to see what is new.

All my bags still looks fabulous.  The only item that hasn't held up well is my large planner but it gets a lot of use.  Its probably just wear and tear.  Its two years old.


----------



## psychomom71

I have 2 Kate Spades .I love them and they seem to hold up extremely well. I keep them in rotation so they get plenty of use.


----------



## mzedith

kymmie said:


> I have ten kate spade bags and numerous small accessories.  Kate Spade bags were my favorites about five years ago.  What attracted me was there was plenty of pink and she had the cutest initial lining.  My initials are also KS so it was a novelty for me.  Over the years I have moved on to higher end bags - LV, Chloe and Balenciaga but I still find myself visiting her website monthly to see what is new.
> 
> All my bags still looks fabulous.  The only item that hasn't held up well is my large planner but it gets a lot of use.  Its probably just wear and tear.  Its two years old.



LV is out of my budget.  although i do like their checker style bags.  really cute.  

I must admit i need to slow my bag collecting down, DH is telling i really only need 5 bags.     goodness i probably have 30.  and that is paring it down.  not sure what other 25 i can give up ??? NONE!!!!


----------



## banana_splitzz

I also starting falling in love with kate spade a few months back and I have one of her hand bags which I'm carrying now everyday, it's a medium tote kind of bag which is roomy for all my stuff. However, after 2 weeks of using, the threads on my handle started to fray and I had to bring it back to the shop for repairs. 
Last week I bought a long wallet from Kate Spade in HK (at Pacific Place Mall) and after 2 days, the white PVC started to spot blue/blackish tinges around the edges.
I've since brought it back to the shop and they tried to clean it off on the spot for me and it didn't work. So I left it at the shop hoping that they can either send it back to the factory for repairs or somehow get rid of the stains for me. I am quite disappointed with the quality of Kate Spade so far- When I got my wallet I was told that they have some probs with their white Patent Leather series but mine was PVC, so it was supposed to be easy to maintain. I totally babyed the wallet the 2 days I had them and touched it less than 5 times. Have no idea where the stains came from because I don't think the color of my Miu Miu Vitello Lux runs... I hope not!

So far my 2 incidents with Kate Spade didn't turn out so good- I love their clean and chic designs and bright colors. I hope it's only my luck that I have had problems with them!


----------



## Krazzy

I have a kate spade nylon messenger that i've had for about two years. it is nice and simple and waterproof so i use it to put my laptop in it or other papers. It's pretty nice and has held up better than my prada nylon messenger which is even a year younger! I also have a couple of small accessories like a wallet, etc. and they're pretty nice. I don't collect kate spade anymore but i prefer it a lot more than coach.


----------



## mzedith

banana_splitzz said:


> I also starting falling in love with kate spade a few months back and I have one of her hand bags which I'm carrying now everyday, it's a medium tote kind of bag which is roomy for all my stuff. However, after 2 weeks of using, the threads on my handle started to fray and I had to bring it back to the shop for repairs.
> Last week I bought a long wallet from Kate Spade in HK (at Pacific Place Mall) and after 2 days, the white PVC started to spot blue/blackish tinges around the edges.
> I've since brought it back to the shop and they tried to clean it off on the spot for me and it didn't work. So I left it at the shop hoping that they can either send it back to the factory for repairs or somehow get rid of the stains for me. I am quite disappointed with the quality of Kate Spade so far- When I got my wallet I was told that they have some probs with their white Patent Leather series but mine was PVC, so it was supposed to be easy to maintain. I totally babyed the wallet the 2 days I had them and touched it less than 5 times. Have no idea where the stains came from because I don't think the color of my Miu Miu Vitello Lux runs... I hope not!
> 
> So far my 2 incidents with Kate Spade didn't turn out so good- I love their clean and chic designs and bright colors. I hope it's only my luck that I have had problems with them!



i had an experience with one of my Kate Spade bags. I called CS and they said either I can send my bag to them and pay $25 and they would repair it (similar to Coach)  or I can get it repaired and fax over the receipt.  I ended up faxing the receipt and they sent me a check.. that was way cool!!


----------



## banana_splitzz

mzedith said:


> i had an experience with one of my Kate Spade bags. I called CS and they said either I can send my bag to them and pay $25 and they would repair it (similar to Coach)  or I can get it repaired and fax over the receipt.  I ended up faxing the receipt and they sent me a check.. that was way cool!!



Do you mean it was returned and they sent you a check for the full amount?

Unfortunately in Asia we don't have a return policy, if i were still in the US i would probably return it- Something that get stained in 2 days (which i paid about 250USD for) just doesn't bode well for me.

I hope they can do something about it!  In the meantime, I'm going over to Coach, Miumiu, Prada, and Gucci for my bags lust... Kate Spade is off my list for the moment!


----------



## mzedith

banana_splitzz said:


> Do you mean it was returned and they sent you a check for the full amount?
> 
> Unfortunately in Asia we don't have a return policy, if i were still in the US i would probably return it- Something that get stained in 2 days (which i paid about 250USD for) just doesn't bode well for me.
> 
> I hope they can do something about it!  In the meantime, I'm going over to Coach, Miumiu, Prada, and Gucci for my bags lust... Kate Spade is off my list for the moment!



yikkies.. makes sense to me..


----------



## kmh1190

I have a black Kate Spade Wellesley Quinn and a matching organizer that I purchased directly through katespade.com in '06.  I was a little taken aback by the thin "dot noel" lining, the "made in china" tag inside the bag and sent an email inquiry about it to customer service.  Never heard back from them, not even an automated "We got your email and will respond back shortly".  Turned me off to them completely.  I don't appreciate companies that will respond quickly when it has something to do with sales but then put your CS issues or inquiries on the back burner and/or completely ignore them.  I think all I wanted to hear from them was , "Yes, our bags our made in China but we strive to maintain the same quality as if we made them in the US or Europe".  I've never bought another Kate Spade, plus there really hasn't been anything that has captured my interest that I feel would be worth spending my money on.  Too many other bags out there...


----------



## mzedith

kmh1190 said:


> I have a black Kate Spade Wellesley Quinn and a matching organizer that I purchased directly through katespade.com in '06.  I was a little taken aback by the thin "dot noel" lining, the "made in china" tag inside the bag and sent an email inquiry about it to customer service.  Never heard back from them, not even an automated "We got your email and will respond back shortly".  Turned me off to them completely.  I don't appreciate companies that will respond quickly when it has something to do with sales but then put your CS issues or inquiries on the back burner and/or completely ignore them.  I think all I wanted to hear from them was , "Yes, our bags our made in China but we strive to maintain the same quality as if we made them in the US or Europe".  I've never bought another Kate Spade, plus there really hasn't been anything that has captured my interest that I feel would be worth spending my money on.  Too many other bags out there...



yikkies.. i did call the "online" store and a retail store.  They actually gave me a different # to call and that is where i was able to get the form to send my bag in for repair.  and the option to get it repaired on my own and get reimb.  the check came within a week of faxing the receipt over.

another way to find out info is call the outlets, they are a wealth of info and seem to take their time with me when i ask about certain bags.  why some are more than others.  

I just got off the phone with the Manager in the Kate Spade outlet in Cabazon, CA  and by coincidence i asked that same question.  mine was more , why are some bags $795 and others less. and he said its where they make them.  Coach is made in China but the quaility is no less superior.  

sorry about your experience, and your right there are so many designers out there. all preference.  thanks for your input.


----------



## ACS

I have a Kate Spade diaper bag.  I think it's simple and elegant.  

My husband feels comfortable to use it too since it's all black nylon with it's simple "Kate Spade" logo.


----------



## kroquet

I had a couple of bags - the pink nylon Sam and a leather tote bag that lasted for about a year before the handle broke.   I ditched it and didn't look back.   I personally didn't think the quality was up to par as compared to other brands.


----------



## Rush_Bijoux

At this point of my life, I can afford the regular line of LV, Prada etc. so Kate Spade is very affordable for me. I don't own one but I love the colorful and sometimes quirky design especially the bits and pieces items such as the tech pouches. Every now and then I also toy with the idea of buying one of their handbags.

However, I refrain from buying because I have doubts about the brand. I know their accessories and small items such as the tech pouches are made in china. I don't have any problem with 'made in china' products per se but if that's the case then I think they are overpriced and I'm just not willing to shell out that kind of money which could only benefit Kate Spade, not even me as a buyer or the laborers themselves.

What puts me off even more is that when I go to the boutique, they black out all the 'made in china' wording on the price tags. I simply can't comprehend the purpose of doing this because a) you can easily guess the blacked-out wording says 'made in China', b) for those who can't guess, it will simply make them suspicious, c) they can always ask the sales assistant what it says, d) blacking out the wording won't change the fact that it was made in China, and e) for some potential buyers (myself included), this is just a big turn-off as Kate Spade clearly tries to conceal certain information and fool buyers (while fail miserably) into thinking that their merchandise are made somewhere else.


----------



## happenstance

Rush_Bijoux said:


> What puts me off even more is that when I go to the boutique, they black out all the 'made in china' wording on the price tags. I simply can't comprehend the purpose of doing this because a) you can easily guess the blacked-out wording says 'made in China', b) for those who can't guess, it will simply make them suspicious, c) they can always ask the sales assistant what it says, d) blacking out the wording won't change the fact that it was made in China, and e) for some potential buyers (myself included), this is just a big turn-off as Kate Spade clearly tries to conceal certain information and fool buyers (while fail miserably) into thinking that their merchandise are made somewhere else.



Granted I've never been in to a FP boutique, only the Outlet stores, but have only purchased FP items on super awesome sale...I've never seen them black out a tag.  Anybody else seen this at FP boutiques?


----------



## ms_j

^ i'm in Australia where there is only one place i know that sells kate spade & nothing over here is blacked out. perhaps we don't care as much whether something is made in china?


----------



## leechiyong

I've never seen the tags blacked out either.

Overall, I like the whimsy of the items I've purchased.  "Made in China" doesn't really bother me at this price point; most of her competitors do the same (Coach, Michael Kors, Tory Burch).

I went to the same university from which she graduated and she has strong ties to my hometown, so I prefer her brand.

The funny thing is I didn't care for her line when it first came out. I didn't care for the nylon tote, but it seems she's really evolved while sticking to her roots.


----------



## tiggycat

I have a KS Tina from several years ago that I love - black leather and gold hardware and it still looks almost brand new (although I haven't used it a lot because it's too small for work). 

I was really excited when I heard we were getting a KS store here (and I've also been to an outlet when on vacation this summer) but the newer bags and wallets don't seem to be the same quality as the Tina so I haven't bought anything else. 

I know the KS brand was sold a few years ago to the Liz Claiborne brand (which I have had quality issues with everything I ever bought from - a bag that came apart after a couple of weeks, a jacket where one of the snaps fell off the first time I wore it) - not sure if the KS quality really has gone down or it's just my bad feeling about LC that's put me off KS.

Just the fact that they are 'made in China' doesn't bother me, all my bags (Coach, MK, KS, LAMB) except my LV are made in China or Vietnam and I've never had any quality issues with them.


----------



## ElainePG

happenstance said:


> Granted I've never been in to a FP boutique, only the Outlet stores, but have only purchased FP items on super awesome sale...I've never seen them black out a tag.  Anybody else seen this at FP boutiques?


I just bought a bag at a Kate Spade boutique, and the "Made in China" tag was NOT blacked out. 

BTW, it was a terrific shopping experience! My husband & I were trying to decide between two bags (he was buying it for me as a birthday present... lucky me!). The SA was super-nice to us, took the stuffing out of both bags, cleared off counter space so I could move all my "stuff" from my current bag into each of the bags I was considering, then she & my husband both looked at me wearing each bag... I really felt pampered! 

Eventually we all settled on the smaller bag (see below), the Beacon Court Angelica, and even though it was less money the SA still treated me like a princess. Of course, she was being a good SA... she wants my future business! And... believe me... if the bag holds up, she is going to have it!


----------



## threadbender

I have a Cobble Hill Ellen I purchased in June. The piping on the corners has worn right off. They say it is normal wear and tear. I will not be buying another KS leather bag, that is for sure. I loved KS but this has changed my view. I have Coach bags that are 6 or 7 years old with no wear. I just liked the styles and colors KS offered. Oh well.


ETA Kate Spade sent me an email stating they are refunding me for the purse. I am happy with that, although I would rather have had the bag last.


----------



## cafeconleche

My first Kate Spade was a Mikas Pond Lacey wallet in black that I bought online at Nordstrom. It arrived in a beautiful little multi-colored box and I was so excited until I inspected it closely. The seams on the bottom corners were were not completely glued(?) down, and you could see hints of the cream interior lining. I went and exchanged it for another one at Nordstrom without a problem, but the only one they had in store had a little scratch in the leather.  I took it anyway, but I was disappointed because for the price I expected perfection. I'm really satisfied with the wallet though, I just have to ignore the little scratch.


----------



## lolalalo

ElainePG said:


> I just bought a bag at a Kate Spade boutique, and the "Made in China" tag was NOT blacked out.
> 
> BTW, it was a terrific shopping experience! My husband & I were trying to decide between two bags (he was buying it for me as a birthday present... lucky me!). The SA was super-nice to us, took the stuffing out of both bags, cleared off counter space so I could move all my "stuff" from my current bag into each of the bags I was considering, then she & my husband both looked at me wearing each bag... I really felt pampered!
> 
> Eventually we all settled on the smaller bag (see below), the Beacon Court Angelica, and even though it was less money the SA still treated me like a princess. Of course, she was being a good SA... she wants my future business! And... believe me... if the bag holds up, she is going to have it!


I love kate spade bag! The golden things on bag is always shiny, so it makes the bag looks elegant! Also the cute thing on it.


----------



## olittleheart

I just received my mikas pond wallet in coral/floral which is pictured as : 



On the kate spade website, in real life it is the colour of a pylon, i am so disappointed as i'm not into neon at all, and it looks nothing like that! See here: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I bought it final sale and cannot return, and there are no kate spade shops here. Argh! Dishonest image. Never buying online again.


----------



## XOverdose

olittleheart said:


> I just received my mikas pond wallet in coral/floral which is pictured as :
> View attachment 2427760
> 
> 
> On the kate spade website, in real life it is the colour of a pylon, i am so disappointed as i'm not into neon at all, and it looks nothing like that! See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427762
> 
> 
> I bought it final sale and cannot return, and there are no kate spade shops here. Argh! Dishonest image. Never buying online again.



Whoa .. it looks like you got the wrong color. That looks like the valencia orange color?

Have you tried emailing them? It could very well be that the wrong color was sent. Final Sale does not apply when you received the wrong item in my book.


----------



## babevivtan

carlpsmom said:


> I have a Cobble Hill Ellen I purchased in June. The piping on the corners has worn right off. They say it is normal wear and tear. I will not be buying another KS leather bag, that is for sure. I loved KS but this has changed my view. I have Coach bags that are 6 or 7 years old with no wear. I just liked the styles and colors KS offered. Oh well.
> 
> 
> ETA Kate Spade sent me an email stating they are refunding me for the purse. I am happy with that, although I would rather have had the bag last.



Wow that's such good customer service / after sales service!  Did you inform them of the condition of the bag via email?


----------



## babevivtan

ElainePG said:


> I just bought a bag at a Kate Spade boutique, and the "Made in China" tag was NOT blacked out.
> 
> BTW, it was a terrific shopping experience! My husband & I were trying to decide between two bags (he was buying it for me as a birthday present... lucky me!). The SA was super-nice to us, took the stuffing out of both bags, cleared off counter space so I could move all my "stuff" from my current bag into each of the bags I was considering, then she & my husband both looked at me wearing each bag... I really felt pampered!
> 
> Eventually we all settled on the smaller bag (see below), the Beacon Court Angelica, and even though it was less money the SA still treated me like a princess. Of course, she was being a good SA... she wants my future business! And... believe me... if the bag holds up, she is going to have it!



Such a pretty bag in a pretty shade of pinkish nude!


----------



## threadbender

babevivtan said:


> Wow that's such good customer service / after sales service!  Did you inform them of the condition of the bag via email?



Yes, I sent them photos. I have not received the refund yet, so am going to contact them again.


----------



## olittleheart

I've just sent an email hoping they'll do some sort of exchange or refund, as well as written a review on the website.


----------



## olittleheart

Beyond. They were kind enough to allow me to return the wallet but denied my review, which was not mean just stating the colour in real life is dramatically different. I'm sure there will be many more returns for that same item.


----------



## doctorsparkles

I am a recent fan of Kate Spade!  Her leather handbags are so beautiful and come in such fun colors.  Always feminine and  I adore them as much as my LV handbags.  I love her leather bags that come in pink.  I hope to get one next!  I currently have a beautiful red Alessa Wellesley bag and a black wristlet - both leather.


----------



## pinkhamster

happenstance said:


> Granted I've never been in to a FP boutique, only the Outlet stores, but have only purchased FP items on super awesome sale...I've never seen them black out a tag.  Anybody else seen this at FP boutiques?



Just an idea, the blacking out could be like what other outlets do to labels to prevent returns to the full-price stores. I could be wrong, but I would think it has nothing to do with the country of origin.


----------



## paperstars

i recently bought my first kate spade bag online from bloomingdales - the cobble hill little curtis in black.  the leather is quite lovely and it's a great size for me - not too big and not too small.  however, it doesn't seem to close all the way without some effort - seems like the zipper sticks in a few places.  do any other little curtis owners on the forum have this problem?


----------



## xoxom_

paperstars said:


> i recently bought my first kate spade bag online from bloomingdales - the cobble hill little curtis in black. the leather is quite lovely and it's a great size for me - not too big and not too small. however, it doesn't seem to close all the way without some effort - seems like the zipper sticks in a few places.  do any other little curtis owners on the forum have this problem?


 
Hi, not sure if this helps as I don't have the little curtis but I have the little minka and another (I can't remember the name) with a zipper and both used to give me problems. My little minka is fine now but i'm still having some problems with the other bag. I think it takes awhile for the zippers break in.

I love kate spade, quality is amazing and you can always find something you like - especially in the outlets!


----------



## threadbender

carlpsmom said:


> I have a Cobble Hill Ellen I purchased in June. The piping on the corners has worn right off. They say it is normal wear and tear. I will not be buying another KS leather bag, that is for sure. I loved KS but this has changed my view. I have Coach bags that are 6 or 7 years old with no wear. I just liked the styles and colors KS offered. Oh well.
> 
> 
> ETA Kate Spade sent me an email stating they are refunding me for the purse. I am happy with that, although I would rather have had the bag last.




Over a month later and no refund. I guess they were just jerking me around. I give up.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

mzedith said:


> I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags.
> 
> The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.
> 
> my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.
> 
> there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


I have about 40 of her bags that span many years and many collections. The older ones have held up beautifully. I even authenticate her purses for several online and local consignment companies, and I own stock in Fifth & Pacific... The company that owns ks, Juicy Couture, etc. So, yeah, I love her designs and quality... Wonderful stuff!!


----------



## kathrynetta

I started out a MK fan. But, after I discovered the quality, color & style of Kate Spade I absolutely fell head of heels. I even bought her dinnerware sets!


----------



## ebeth2014

happenstance said:


> Granted I've never been in to a FP boutique, only the Outlet stores, but have only purchased FP items on super awesome sale...I've never seen them black out a tag.  Anybody else seen this at FP boutiques?



I have been in 3 different Kate Spade boutiques in the Chicagoland area and I have never seen the blacking out of words on the tag but who knows that isn't to say it doesn't happen in some places.


----------



## ebeth2014

mzedith said:


> I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags.
> 
> The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.
> 
> my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.
> 
> there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


My very first Kate Spade bag was beautiful but unfortunately I had to return it! The body of the bag was a nice cream color with black accents. The cream color soaked up any and every color it came in contact with! The back of the bag where it rubbed against my body ended up looking rainbow colored after only a few months of use. Luckily I bought it at Nordstrom so I was able to return it with no questions asked  I have bought two more Kate Spade bags since then (both of which have been black) and I have had much better luck!


----------



## Kdisaster

I am a huge fan of KS... I love the bright colors, so I buy a ton of the SLG to put into my Coach or LV bags.... I have the quilted gold coast Maryanne that is heavily rotated into my daily wear...


----------



## katemj

I just purchase a ks bag on piperlime, but the zipper won't zip back after I unzip it but I am able to do an exchange. Im surprise at the bad quality from ks. I love the style of KS bags so I'll live with it


----------



## kathrynetta

I have several KS bags in rotation. I also check the website monthly to see what is on sale, the only way I can afford KS. I LOVE the colors!


----------



## melvel

I have nothing but good things to say about my Kate Spade bags.  The designs may be simple and not fashion-forward, but for a young professional like me they are very office-appropriate.

I've had one of my Kate Spade bags (the Eaton Square Maryanne) for about 4 years already and it still looks as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## Eru

I have probably a couple dozen Kate Spade items and all of them have held up well so far (my jenkins blue little minka has lost some color on the shorter handle, but is otherwise great).  One thing I will say is that I've had some trouble with their quality control--a couple bags and a watch have all come clearly damaged or incorrectly made (got a bag once with a handle sewn on perpendicular to what it was supposed to be).  Their items are so beautiful and well made (and I definitely have more KS stuff than any other designer), but they need to step up the QC!  Usually it's not too much of a hassle to exchange, but it's still kind of annoying when you're waiting for an exciting bag to arrive and when it comes, it's no good.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

I've seen her bags for years, but only recently started to buy her products.  I started out as an LV girl because I liked the lightness of the coated canvas and their designs, but I also love Coach and MJ for MJ bags.  

I first bought a cute cover for my iPad Mini, in the Kate Spade store.  The service level there was top notch, everyone was so friendly and upbeat, and so when I needed something bigger than my MJ Natasha, I looked at Kate Spade's Little Minka.  Love!!  I now have one in afogato (neutral) and a violet I found on Ebay.  My only concern it that now I'm thinking of the Midnight Blue and Black Little Minkas.  That seems like a lot of Minkas!


----------



## bom

I agree with the posters here that Kate Spade's quality of bags, wallets are really great! I'm close to several of Kate Spade outlets and I think for the price, the quality is top-notch. Sometimes when Im lucky, the outlet boutiques have great sales like 50% off the whole store. Love it!


----------



## Eru

NorthSideGirl said:


> I've seen her bags for years, but only recently started to buy her products.  I started out as an LV girl because I liked the lightness of the coated canvas and their designs, but I also love Coach and MJ for MJ bags.
> 
> I first bought a cute cover for my iPad Mini, in the Kate Spade store.  The service level there was top notch, everyone was so friendly and upbeat, and so when I needed something bigger than my MJ Natasha, I looked at Kate Spade's Little Minka.  Love!!  I now have one in afogato (neutral) and a violet I found on Ebay.  My only concern it that now I'm thinking of the Midnight Blue and Black Little Minkas.  That seems like a lot of Minkas!



I have soooo many things from the cobble hill line, it's out of control.  I sympathize with your minka struggles.  That new blue color is so beautiful, too.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

Eru said:


> I have soooo many things from the cobble hill line, it's out of control.  I sympathize with your minka struggles.  That new blue color is so beautiful, too.



Thanks!  I keep telling myself that I don't "need" that blue Little Minka, but the color is just gorgeous.  I also am looking at Zappos - they have the peachy pink one on sale.  

Her entire Cobble Hill line is really talking to me... (I think it keeps saying, "buy me, buy me!").   I can't believe I resisted Kate Spade this long - the colors are just wonderful, the styles go from modern conservative to eye popping fun, and the entire line is just very upbeat and a joy to look at.


----------



## Eru

I'm thinking of getting the carson in that new blue, even though I already have that exact bag in black (back when it was called the clarke...the carson is practically identical, but has a curve to the zipper).


----------



## lizmil

olittleheart said:


> I just received my mikas pond wallet in coral/floral which is pictured as :
> View attachment 2427760
> 
> 
> On the kate spade website, in real life it is the colour of a pylon, i am so disappointed as i'm not into neon at all, and it looks nothing like that! See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427762
> 
> 
> I bought it final sale and cannot return, and there are no kate spade shops here. Argh! Dishonest image. Never buying online again.




I love the color in the first pic,  don't care for the second, real one at all.  I'd be super miffed.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

Eru said:


> I'm thinking of getting the carson in that new blue, even though I already have that exact bag in black (back when it was called the clarke...the carson is practically identical, but has a curve to the zipper).



Hmmm, thanks for mentioning the Carson.  I did notice it at the time I shopping for the Little Minka.  It's a little smaller, which is nice when one doesn't need quite a wieldy of a handbag, plus the price point is a bit kinder.  I like the way it looks in both the blue and the black.  Argh!  I can't end up with 4 more KS bags next week.  I must control myself!! I must!


----------



## lifestylekitty

katemj said:


> I just purchase a ks bag on piperlime, but the zipper won't zip back after I unzip it but I am able to do an exchange. Im surprise at the bad quality from ks. I love the style of KS bags so I'll live with it


I have to agree. The designs are cute but the quality is bad.


----------



## Eru

NorthSideGirl said:


> Hmmm, thanks for mentioning the Carson.  I did notice it at the time I shopping for the Little Minka.  It's a little smaller, which is nice when one doesn't need quite a wieldy of a handbag, plus the price point is a bit kinder.  I like the way it looks in both the blue and the black.  Argh!  I can't end up with 4 more KS bags next week.  I must control myself!! I must!



The carson/clarke holds way more than you'd expect, for such a little bag!  I really, really like mine and can usually use it for work unless I need extra stuff (cold weather stuff or folders).  Sometimes I'll bring it and a tote because it's just so pretty.  I get lots of compliments on my black one.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

Eru said:


> The carson/clarke holds way more than you'd expect, for such a little bag!  I really, really like mine and can usually use it for work unless I need extra stuff (cold weather stuff or folders).  Sometimes I'll bring it and a tote because it's just so pretty.  I get lots of compliments on my black one.



Eru, I can tell I'm becoming a KS addict!      In two weeks I need to go pick up something I had repaired, and there is a KS store close by, so I'll go check out the Carson.  I may need a rescue squad, in case I won't leave the store.


----------



## Eru

I feel that!  I resisted designer purses for so long but Kate Spade (and Marc by Marc Jacob's petal to the metal line, but mostly KS) just sucked me in.  Every time I think I'm satisfied, I see something so cute I must have it.  I haven't actually seen the carson in blue in person--the store I went into today only had them in polka dot, black, and affogato (or whatever they're calling that color this season).


----------



## Madelex

kymmie said:


> I have ten kate spade bags and numerous small accessories.  Kate Spade bags were my favorites about five years ago.  What attracted me was there was plenty of pink and she had the cutest initial lining.  My initials are also KS so it was a novelty for me.  Over the years I have moved on to higher end bags - LV, Chloe and Balenciaga but I still find myself visiting her website monthly to see what is new.
> 
> All my bags still looks fabulous.  The only item that hasn't held up well is my large planner but it gets a lot of use.  Its probably just wear and tear.  Its two years old.


I couldn't agree with you more!  I've also moved onto more higher end bags (LV) but still always find myself checking the Kate Spade website for all her cute, fun, and colorful designs!


----------



## muneed

My friend love iphone hard case from Kade spade and Jack spade a lots. With their design and easy to use.


----------



## OnaMcD

I began collecting Kate Spade bags about 3 years ago. I currently own about 20 bags. Most have been purchased online, of those purchased in-store my experience was wonderful. I find KS handbags to be roomy, well constructed, colorful and classic. The last bag I obtained was a light pink Beau Bag.  I am actually amazed that I haven't switched my purse since Christmas Eve!! I Love It!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Kate Spade is my Favorite designer bag to own!!


----------



## telrunya

Love Kate Spade! Especially the Wellesley range, which is specially made for outlets, and I don't mind that at all. I find that range very hardy and functional. Got myself 5 bags and a wallet from the Wellesley range, and 2 other Kate Spade bags from other ranges... It also helps that they come in really nice sweet colours, like the ballet slip and robins egg, and also basic colours like black and porcelain.  

I'm glad to be able to get this range since I'm living in the States for a year. Definitely gonna buy a few more before I head back to my country where there's no Kate Spade outlets.


----------



## Sutefi

The more I see Kate Spade stuff, the more I love them! My favorite color is pink and she has many pink purses with lovely bows! I love bows!! Whenever I go to a Kate Spade boutique, they always seem to give me discounts...cannot resist.


----------



## knightal

Looks like Kate Spade is trying to become the next Michael Kors (in terms of sales and growth as a company). I am sure the recent slews of sales and discounts are helping them big time.

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/behind...ate-spade-is-looking-like-a-formidable-rival/


----------



## covergirl913

knightal said:


> Looks like Kate Spade is trying to become the next Michael Kors (in terms of sales and growth as a company). I am sure the recent slews of sales and discounts are helping them big time.
> 
> http://blogs.marketwatch.com/behind...ate-spade-is-looking-like-a-formidable-rival/




I see this as being good and bad.  Mk has become soooo common now that I'm actually over the brand! And seems like once Marshall's and TJ max started carrying MK, it was a wrap!


----------



## lizziejean3

Excellent customer service at the Oakbrook  KS store. I asked for a box to store my Little Minka, which I did not buy there, and the SA was happy to help!


----------



## olittleheart

Currently awaiting a delivery of a gold sparkler gia, gold coast ginnie in black and the kennywood bee in black with white polka dots. Let's see how these turn out in real life!


----------



## melissatrv

Their packaging is top notch.  Love the colorful boxes, especially for earring and accessories.  I once ordered a bag that had a crease (surprising because of the of all the tissue etc).  It was a final sale but the let me exchange it.  They even sent me the new bag BEFORE I did the return with the postage paid label.  Their phone customer service is excellent.  And I am loving their bags, they have some good sales


----------



## jules 8

lizziejean3 said:


> Excellent customer service at the Oakbrook  KS store. I asked for a box to store my Little Minka, which I did not buy there, and the SA was happy to help!



FYI...as with other designers, it is NOT recommended to store bags, especially leather, in boxes....breathable cotton dustbags are best for stirage, as the leather needs to breath...


----------



## vivianwei

I love the design of some of kate spade handbags, and I will occasionally buy the one I like. they are definitely edgy and unique in my opinion. The leather does feel good, but I will sometimes wait until they go on sale


----------



## Patlynn42

I've been wanting a Kate Spade for some time now, I finally bought a used one on Ebay, can't wait to get it.  I'm a big MK fan, I know people say his bags are so common now, but I still love them, but I'm really liking the KS bags that I'm seeing!  I just found out she is David Spade's sister-in-law, I had no idea!


----------



## Mayfly285

I haven't bought any KS for a few years now (since the sell-out to Liz Claiborne).  Prior to this, I bought a gorgeous patent Victoria baby bag - which looks stunning as a day bag now the babies have grown up! - as well as a couple of lovely Serenas, boar skin Wellesley Quinns and a few other styles.  I also have several very early, vintage KS which I bought from a private collection - I must take some photos of them and post them for you to see; they're adorable and I'll never part with them!


----------



## ilec

I was about to buy a bag from their website, but when I zoomed in on the pictures of the purse, I can see the quality is very bad and the stitching is all crooked and messy.  And the lining looks kinda cheap compared to other similar priced brands.


----------



## Miats

ilec said:


> I was about to buy a bag from their website, but when I zoomed in on the pictures of the purse, I can see the quality is very bad and the stitching is all crooked and messy.  And the lining looks kinda cheap compared to other similar priced brands.


Do u remember which bag it was? I just ordered one today from their website... Well keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## ilec

Miats said:


> Do u remember which bag it was? I just ordered one today from their website... Well keeping fingers crossed.


SEDGEWICK PLACE AVALON in light pink....what did u order?


----------



## Miats

ilec said:


> SEDGEWICK PLACE AVALON in light pink....what did u order?


I ordered Mercer Isle small Sloan in Atlantic Blue. It's on sale right now, plus I got additional 15% off by signing up for their e- mails. So it came up to a pretty good deal.


----------



## reenxo

Their online customer service is pretty great. I received one of the book clutches with a manufacturing defect and they sent me another one. When that one came and also had an issue with it, they offered to either give me a refund or try one more time and double-check on their end to see if it had any quality issues. I ended up keeping the third and sending the other two back.

Not a purse, but I got a Cooper strap watch for my birthday last year and the battery died already... I still have to go in to see if there's something they can do since it's only been less than a year


----------



## lnw85

I think Kate Spade holds a special place in the market with their quirky and whimsical pieces.  I really haven't seen any company do that as well as Kate Spade.  Plus, when I was a girl growing up in NY, Kate Spade was THE thing - I don't know that I've ever forgotten or gotten over that!  And, in my opinion, the quality seems good.  I have bags ranging from contemporary designers like Coach, Kate Spade, Dooney & Bourke and Rebecca Minkoff to higher end designers like Balenciaga and Fendi.
Currently I only have one Kate Spade bag - the Cobble Hill Leslie (large size) which I love - the leather is really soft and the bag has been holding up really nicely - dirt comes right off with a wipe and no problem taking it out in inclement weather (which I can't say for my precious Balenciaga).  I truly love when I don't have to baby a bag because I'm just not that good at it.  :lolots:
I just ordered the Maryanne Gold Coast in Cashew which I am really excited about as well as a wallet and pair of earrings.  This will actually be my first time purchasing from Kate Spade directly as I got my Leslie off ebay.  I really can't speak for their customer service as I really don't have any experience there but all in all, my experience with the brand so far has been positive.


----------



## PursePout

Just a question is there a replica of the ks cobble hills ?


----------



## anecdotes

Kate Spade is sort of lost on me. As much as I love their designs and quirky colours, I have not had good experiences with the bags. I have 3 bags at the moment, only really happy with Little Murphy. As for my cross body bag, the leather seems rougher than other brands and the stitching on my little Minka is coming off. But I do like the wallets, it's quite hardy and can fit lots of cards, coins etc.


----------



## newt67

Hello,
This is my first posting so please bear with me.
I was wondering if anyone can describe the Kate Spade colour "Fresh Air". on some monitors it looks almost green and other monitors it looks like a light Tiffany blue. Can anyone help me please? Does it run more towards the blues (like a robin's egg blue) or the greens (like an aqua or light teal green)?
Thank you!


----------



## BellestChele

newt67 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first posting so please bear with me.
> I was wondering if anyone can describe the Kate Spade colour "Fresh Air". on some monitors it looks almost green and other monitors it looks like a light Tiffany blue. Can anyone help me please? Does it run more towards the blues (like a robin's egg blue) or the greens (like an aqua or light teal green)?
> Thank you!




It's a hard color to capture! To me, it runs more teal green or aqua than towards the blues. It's a lovely color!


----------



## newt67

BellestChele said:


> It's a hard color to capture! To me, it runs more teal green or aqua than towards the blues. It's a lovely color!





Awww nuts... I ordered an Alessa online and was hoping it was closer to the blues. Sigh. I guess I'll have to return it.
Thank you so much for our help!


----------



## seton

newt67 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first posting so please bear with me.
> I was wondering if anyone can describe the Kate Spade colour "Fresh Air". on some monitors it looks almost green and other monitors it looks like a light Tiffany blue. Can anyone help me please? Does it run more towards the blues (like a robin's egg blue) or the greens (like an aqua or light teal green)?
> Thank you!



it's 2 shdes darker than Robin Egg = lighter than Tiffany blue


----------



## BellestChele

newt67 said:


> Awww nuts... I ordered an Alessa online and was hoping it was closer to the blues. Sigh. I guess I'll have to return it.
> Thank you so much for our help!




Aww, that's a bummer! I think it's a really great color. I just see more green than blue. Here's a pic that I took at Nordstrom and I think the hobo is true to color.


----------



## newt67

BellestChele said:


> Aww, that's a bummer! I think it's a really great color. I just see more green than blue. Here's a pic that I took at Nordstrom and I think the hobo is true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2631963





Hmm, I'm either colour-blind or my monitor isn't accurate (or both, LOL) because in your attachment the hobo looks more turquoise-y than green, and I love it!
If it's two shades darker than Robin's Egg as Seton said, maybe I'll keep it. I guess I'll just wait until it comes in.
Finding the perfect shade of light sky blue/ocean blue is a real challenge...
Thank you everyone for the help!


----------



## iuvcoach

newt67 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first posting so please bear with me.
> I was wondering if anyone can describe the Kate Spade colour "Fresh Air". on some monitors it looks almost green and other monitors it looks like a light Tiffany blue. Can anyone help me please? Does it run more towards the blues (like a robin's egg blue) or the greens (like an aqua or light teal green)?
> Thank you!




I have the fresh air small haven and see more green than blue. Def darker than Robins Egg (Tiffany Blue). Color is hard to capture but here is one I took the other day.


----------



## newt67

iuvcoach said:


> I have the fresh air small haven and see more green than blue. Def darker than Robins Egg (Tiffany Blue). Color is hard to capture but here is one I took the other day.
> View attachment 2632048





Thank you to all the lovely ladies who helped me with my Kate Spade Fresh Air question. I got it a couple of days ago and alas, the colour (while gorgeous) is far too "youthful" for me. So I will give it to my niece for her Sweet 16 birthday. But the bag is amazing; I love the style, shape, and I like how it's structured instead of soft. I think I'll get the Robin's Egg blue version I found on eBay!


----------



## texplant

*carlpsmom*, or anyone that knows. 
 I know this is an old thread but I was just wondering if you ever heard back from Kate Spade customer service.  I'm waiting on a refund in the form of a gift card and I'm getting a little anxious.


Thanks


----------



## anthrosphere

texplant said:


> *carlpsmom*, or anyone that knows.
> I know this is an old thread but I was just wondering if you ever heard back from Kate Spade customer service.  I'm waiting on a refund in the form of a gift card and I'm getting a little anxious.
> 
> 
> Thanks




Did you receive your refund yet? Sorry, I rarely go to the KS boards since most of the time it's well... "dead". I haven't bought anything on their website in a long time, but when I contacted them last year, they usually respond fairly quickly, either right away or within 1-3 days. If you haven't gotten your refund yet or heard a reply back, I suggest calling them to be safe. Good luck.

--

And I did have one bad experience, but with their sister brand, Saturday. Mostly due them refusing to answer my question about the Black Friday sale, but had no problem answering some other chick who asked the same question as mine. I guess because my question was 1 day late, instead of them lying to me by saying "oh nooo, we don't know anything" like their online CS did, they just randomly decided to ignore me. Pathetic. I'm done with KSS.


----------



## crazyblondchick

I really like KS bags, and tend to always acquire a new one when i visit the US, or occasionally on impulse in London. But I have started to notice over time that the "Kate Spade" gold writing starts to rub off and fade - this is the case on three bags now, with the oldest being 3 years old. 

They have been used regularly though and I personally think the leather is very good. I'm torn on whether to keep buying!


----------



## adesuwa1989

I brought the Kate spade cedar street maise bag in black last year June. I purchased the bag at Kate spade store in Westfield white city london. I love the bag for many different reasons I'm yet to see anyone in London with bag, it is a classic, modern, sophisticated bag. Very much in love with this bag that I only notice that sewing near end of strap was coming off... Long story short I took it back to store and sales associate gave me a new one ... So I'm not sure about quality , however, this is one of my favourite bag in my bag collection.


----------



## crazyblondchick

I agree - they haven't become like MK over here where every one and their mother is wearing one, which is nice. I do find their bags are hit and miss with me though, but the ones that are a hit are some of my favourite bags. And there is a lot more hit than miss, it's not the end of the world to me if the logo fades slightly, but hopefully the newer bags won't have the same problem.

I do wish my local store was closer than London though!


----------



## jade

I tend to like the design of Kate Spade bags but quality is hit or miss.  

I purchased a quilted leather bag in an electric blue.  I had to take the strap in for repair after a few months as the strap was full of loose threads.  The bag isn't well dyed and shows lots of wear in the corners and other spots although it is an occasional bag for me. 

I also have the stiff leather first year scout, this bag has no issues and has been great.

Another bag I got was a top handle bag whose name is escaping me right now.  The front had a bow inspired clasp and it was very structured.  It was a beautiful bag. I thought it could be my holy grail with the right amount of polish and practicality.  Unfortunately, when I finally decided to take the plunge and move it into daily rotation the top handle broke and lost a screw after a week or 2.  I sent it in for repair.  And then the bag lost its appeal.  I tried again.  And the handle broke again and had to go off to repair.  And sure enough the next time I carried it, the same thing happen.  I sent it off to repair again (keep in mind it was still within the first year).  That was the final straw. I sent it off to consignment.

I recently got a saffiano leather tote.  This is my work laptop bag and potentially gym bag.  It hasn't had any issues. I also got a clutch at the outlet.  This should hold up well enough as I won't use it often.  

My sister has fold-over minka like bag whose name escapes me.  The dye on her shoulder strap was bleeding onto her clothing after a few months.  She had to take it in for repair.  She only used it as a weekend bag, and is pretty gentle on her bags.

I decided to stick with small leather goods and not bags from Kate Spade.  They seem much crappier than the Coach and MK bags I have had on the whole. Lots of great styles but I am worried about getting burned.


----------



## texplant

anthrosphere I did receive a gift card and I used it to buy the Charles Street Brantley in Starry Blue. I have had two issues with kate spade products and the customer service I got was awesome.


----------



## random_person

I still have a soft spot for Kate Spade but I really miss the days when Kate was actually a part of the company and designing the bags herself. They were like works of art and unique without trying so hard. I feel like after the takeover, the kitschy aspect of the bags has gotten out of control...the quirkiness used to be subtle and clever, and now it's like theme night every month. 

That said, I love the bracelets and once in awhile I find something really gorgeous, usually a pouch or wallet that gets me.


----------



## baglover1973

I honestly bought the little minka on a whim and ended up with 2 of them and love them both.  Not worth selling and soo versatile and cute.   No regrets.


----------



## September24

Ive never had issues with my bags or accessories. They hold up way better than Coach that I used to love. I'm so happy that KS is on the rise again, but yet not everyone is wearing them!


----------



## obsessedwb

Kate spade has more colors compared to other bags. And I really love how the bags dont seem trying too hard to be stylish.


----------



## mush211

I bought two Kate Spade bags around xmas time. One is a beige/grey color leather boston shaped bag and the other is a hot pink leather tote. Both have held their shape, although I feel the shape of the beige is sturdier. I will start stuffing my pink tote when not in use to try and keep it stiff.


----------



## gorchess

Does anyone know if I can return final sale items?


----------



## j4joanne

gorchess said:


> Does anyone know if I can return final sale items?


Final Sale Items cannot be returned but I believe warranty is still valid for 1 year like everything else


----------



## gorchess

j4joanne said:


> Final Sale Items cannot be returned but I believe warranty is still valid for 1 year like everything else



Thank you. I'm not happy with the Maise but I guess I'm stuck with it. How do I post pics?


----------



## Mayfly285

random_person said:


> I still have a soft spot for Kate Spade but I really miss the days when Kate was actually a part of the company and designing the bags herself. They were like works of art and unique without trying so hard. I feel like after the takeover, the kitschy aspect of the bags has gotten out of control...the quirkiness used to be subtle and clever, and now it's like theme night every month.



I agree absolutely, random_person - these are my thoughts exactly! I'm lucky in that I have a lovely collection of KS from c.2006 or earlier but I stopped buying in about 2008. I still like the classic styles, such as the Pimlico, Carker etc but can't really "do" the more quirky styles. Sadly, a lot of my early girlies are going to have to go, as I have a big Mulberry collection and the KS are sitting un-used in their dustbags ...


----------



## lovingmybags

gorchess said:


> Does anyone know if I can return final sale items?



No, unless there's something seriously wrong with it.


----------



## Jeau7

Kate Spade was my first Contemporary Bag Designer purchase. Before that it was stuff from ASOS, Forever21, Zara, etc. I found the customer service to be impeccable, the bags to be long lasting and very good at reselling. I used a Kate Spade crossover when I traveled through Thailand for my Honeymoon, and it was heaven sent. I shop a lot of the Surprise Sales, and I always get great items to give for gifts.


----------



## alebre1816

I have fallen in love with kate spade. Her pink colors are gorgeous


----------



## MareSerenitatus

The fabric on one of my bags' linings ripped and now I'm a bit worried for the lining on the rest of mine. 

Contacted Customer service since the warranty was still active


----------



## meowmix318

Kate Spade was my 1st designer purse (well I did have a Dooney Bourke purse when I was a kid, my mom bought it for me) purchase. I really love the cedar street maise bag, which I have in the light blue color. I also purchased a purse from their special Saturday sale on line once and found out later that it was a bag that is from their outlet, but feel the quality is still pretty good. 

I still use my Kate Spade in my purse rotation, but I just recently purchased 2 Gucci bags (because of that darn 50% off sale) and I do like some of the coach bags (not a fan of the canvas bags with the "C" trademark design). Kate Spade has bright colors and love her style and do like to browse the store whenever I see one. 

And I have had positive service in the store, especially with this one particular sales associate at the location in Glendale, Ca. She is so friendly and helpful and quite personable. 

Haven't had a negative experience and hope not to in the future.


----------



## frzsri

One of my black work bag is Kate Spade. Got it in one of those flash sale. Good value, have been used regularly and still looks brand new.


----------



## Sparkletastic

When I am purchasing a bag, I look first to my favorite brands (Chanel, Prada, Gucci, Dior) because I love beautiful style, lasting design and great quality.  

That being said, I've found that standard to be (for the most part) applicable to my Kate Spade bags on a relative basis.  I have 3 KS bags which I love and use often - one metallic leather, one patent leather and one jute. 

I have had a few quality issues.  On the patent bag, one of the metal grommets came loose from the leather but, it was easily repairable.  I also had some very minor wear on the handles of the metallic bag that surprised me because it happened quickly.  But, given the very reasonable price point, I'm not complaining. The bodies of the bags have held up very well - no torn seams, loss of shape or damage to the exterior leathers. The interiors have been perfect with zero issues. Zippers and snaps have been perfect. And, I haven't had any straps to break or come loose.  Bottom line, I'm not expecting the quality of a $2500 bag but, I'm surely getting more than the quality of the low 2-3 figure price I'm paying. 

One other note, I also find that if I buy them on sale / resale, I can recoup pretty much what I paid for them. 

I wouldn't pay full price for these bags. I don't think they are worth it.  But if you catch them on sale and make sure to buy the better constructed, better designed items, you will have a bag you'll love!


----------



## millycat

I've had a bag, an agenda and two wallets. They were all very cute and worked well despite heavy use. However the reason that I will not buy Kate Spade is because it is all in TJ Maxx where I live (along with a ton of Michael Kors).

To me, that's really devalued it and selling them preloved means a heavy loss. One of my wallets I purchased and never used because I just couldn't gel with the loud colour. I bought it for about £70 in the sale and sold it for £20 at auction on eBay after being unsuccessful for months trying to sell it for more than that.

It's cute but it's not for me.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I think I`m done with Kate Spade.com... Twice I have ordered from them items with a 20 percent discount only for them to wait 3 weeks to tell me my items were "unavailable". I was refunded but the only compensation was a 15 percent off my next purchase  They need to keep better inventory.


----------



## fashionlovah

I think Kate Spade bags are a bit overpriced for the quality.  I have two leather quilted bags (don't remember the styles) and an ostrich leather one and they have significant creasing in them.  I definitely baby my bags and always keep them in dustbags for protection.  

The designs sometimes echo higher end ones like the aforementioned quilted ones look like a Rebecca Minkoff or Chanel.  Kate Spade also seems to be going the way of Coach with too many outlet stores and such.

I would look into Michael Kors or Tory Burch.  Michael Kors has amazing color selections and Tory Burch has some beautiful designs (but they are a bit higher price)

I


----------



## Danzie89

baglover1973 said:


> I honestly bought the little minka on a whim and ended up with 2 of them and love them both.  Not worth selling and soo versatile and cute.   No regrets.



My first and only Kate Spade bag! I love my little minka in French navy. Gorgeous color, and it's holding up quite well (granted, I keep mine stuffed and in the dust bag when not in use). I try not to use it so much in cold and rainy weather, but I love how it holds absolutely anything!


----------



## tatayap

*The good:* really good price point, clean shapes, very youthful designs, and her signature color choices.

*The bad:* because of their emphasis on trendy colors, you may wanna be careful about buying a wallet or a bag in the hot color of the season. I have this long zipup KS orange wallet that hasn't aged so well, the color seems gaudier today and the gold name label's fading really badly, too bad bc it's such a sturdy wallet with a smooth zip, but I can't seem to use it as the years pass by.







I think Kate Spade does better in the bag dept though? I have a tan Kent Stevie which has aged quite nicely


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Before I even owned a Kate Spade bag, I remember seeing it suddenly explode in terms of stores, bags I see women wearing and it was just EVERYWHERE. I was turned off because as much as I liked the bags/color choices, it seemed like they were going in the direction which Coach was already at. 

Stuck to my main brands, (LV, Balenciaga, Prada) because their pieces are alot more timeless however I really don't like their lack of color choice. 

Decided to take the plunge and bought my first KS leslie for more than half off retail price and I love it! Quality is just OKAY (Considering I was carrying a Balenciaga for so long, no kidding right?) but I basically got more than what I paid for which is fine by me. It's a style I know that won't go out of style and I like the fact that KS offers more color choices! MK- meh, they're like Coach now and I don't like their styles as much.

TLDR;

Good: Trendy styles, wide color selection, affordable if you buy at discounted price.
Bad: Expensive if purchased at retail price, quality is just okay.


----------



## Cerinegrace

I think one of my first designer bags was the Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise in black. I have since sold it but I loved that bag a lot. It was a great size, not too big (I'm not a huge fan of totes) but I could fit everything that I personally needed in it.
I also like Kate Spade's bags for the price. They have sales a lot and I live near an outlet, where it's almost always 50% off everything.


----------



## casseyelsie

I have 2 Kate spade as gift from relative. So far nothing to complain because I don't expect the leather or craftsmanship to be superb. I think KS is anytime better than MK....


----------



## lovekadje

How does everyone feel about their clothing line? I'm on the fence - their pieces are cute but sometimes unflattering and sooo expensive!


----------



## leechiyong

lovekadje said:


> How does everyone feel about their clothing line? I'm on the fence - their pieces are cute but sometimes unflattering and sooo expensive!


I have two sweaters I love, but I think every thing else is hit or miss.  I'm petite, so a lot of the more blouse-y items make me look like I'm swimming,


----------



## michieloo

I love Kate Spade because the designs are so whimsical and unique. They generally take use and abuse well, but I DO NOT buy their patent leather. I had a wallet literally peeling within a week, and I had to fight them to take it back. They tried to tell me it was normal wear and tear. After that I said no more patent and haven't had any other problems. The link is to one of my favorite Kate Spades, although it's old. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/o36QvKSPND/?taken-by=michieloo24


----------



## dizzyspell

michieloo said:


> I love Kate Spade because the designs are so whimsical and unique. They generally take use and abuse well, but I DO NOT buy their patent leather. I had a wallet literally peeling within a week, and I had to fight them to take it back. They tried to tell me it was normal wear and tear. After that I said no more patent and haven't had any other problems. The link is to one of my favorite Kate Spades, although it's old.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/o36QvKSPND/?taken-by=michieloo24



Your tote is SO cute! That's such a unique "floral" design. 

I agree re: her patent leather, though. I've actually never owned any patent items from KS, but I actively avoid them because I often see them pop up online in badly damaged shape. I do have a grainy vinyl bag of hers that makes me nervous (it seems so/too hard and "crisp" that I'm afraid it'll easily crack).


----------



## versachic

I like how her designs are so cute and girly. but the material can be somewhat tacky.


----------



## bargainhunt

Sometimes KS has bad/wrong choices of material which results in low quality leather finishings that don't stand normal wear or even storage. For example, the 'sticky' leather from Orchard Valley' collection, pvc wallets, ostrich bags and wallets. Some of those lower quality I can understand, some I cannot.

Also the gold stamp on my resin plate has faded after 2 years, lol. But it is a bag I take out the most. 

In my opinion, KS def isn't worth full price. I only buy when it is at least 50% off.
I still loveeee KS tho, almost all of my bags last very2x well. My wallet is almost 3 years and still look like new


----------



## Snowsweetie

What do you think for the Kate Spade Emerson Place Small Pheobe? How is the quality of the bag?
Have anyone own it?
Thanks in advance for your feedback, girls! &#128521;


----------



## purseprincess32

Anyone every purchase a Kate Spade watch? Your thoughts on this positive or negative would be helpful. I saw a two cute Kate Spade watches: Gramercy Grand which was silver and  Monerey two tone gold watch. I have never owned any Kate Spade watches but wanted a cute inexpensive everyday watch that won't clash with my work attire.


----------



## Fig91

purseprincess32 said:


> Anyone every purchase a Kate Spade watch? Your thoughts on this positive or negative would be helpful. I saw a two cute Kate Spade watches: Gramercy Grand which was silver and  Monerey two tone gold watch. I have never owned any Kate Spade watches but wanted a cute inexpensive everyday watch that won't clash with my work attire.




My boyfriend bought me the 'metro - somewhere' watch and I absolutely love it! Fits very well, not too bulky and I always get compliments on it. I've had it for a year and it has held up great. They are quality watches.


----------



## all7s

purseprincess32 said:


> Anyone every purchase a Kate Spade watch? Your thoughts on this positive or negative would be helpful. I saw a two cute Kate Spade watches: Gramercy Grand which was silver and  Monerey two tone gold watch. I have never owned any Kate Spade watches but wanted a cute inexpensive everyday watch that won't clash with my work attire.


I love my Kate Spade Metro watches! They are leather banded instead of the metal links. I get lots of compliments and I couldnt be happier. I bought my first one in April so I cant comment on their long term wear.



Fig91 said:


> My boyfriend bought me the 'metro - somewhere' watch and I absolutely love it! Fits very well, not too bulky and I always get compliments on it. I've had it for a year and it has held up great. They are quality watches.


Thats the one with the alcoholic beverage for 5? So adorable!


----------



## tonij2000

I have a Grammercy and I wear it daily. I've had it for 7-8 months I think and have had no issues.


----------



## Fig91

all7s said:


> I love my Kate Spade Metro watches! They are leather banded instead of the metal links. I get lots of compliments and I couldnt be happier. I bought my first one in April so I cant comment on their long term wear.
> 
> 
> Thats the one with the alcoholic beverage for 5? So adorable!




Yes it is!


----------



## purseprincess32

Thank you everyone for your input on Kate Spade watches.


----------



## tjk213

I received a Metro watch with a black silicone band for my birthday in July of this year.  I love it!  I had not intended to wear it every day, but it is so comfortable I can't take it off.  It has been very durable and has shown no sign of wear.   I highly recommend it.


----------



## nicolethenerd

Just bought my first Kate Spade bag - the Emerson Place Emi. I bought it on Tradesy, for a little over 50% off, so I was a little nervous - would it be fake, would there be damage not shown in the pictures... I was very relieved to get it out of the box and find it in basically perfect condition (it was listed as "like new" - but I couldn't find any evidence it had ever been worn before!)

It's great, but I have two issues with the bag itself...

1) The strap is too short. I had intended to wear it as a crossbody bag - only after it arrived did I check the picture on the website and realize that the model isn't wearing it crossbody. The chain is intended to be buckled together inside the bag - you lose about 4 inches of length that way - if there were clasps on both sides of the chain instead of just one, the chain could be clipped into the loops on either side of the bag (instead of threaded through them and meeting in the middle), and that length could be regained, so the bag could be worn on the side or crossbody. (I reached out to customer support to see if I could get an extra clasp, but if I don't hear back, I may just try to purchase a matching one online or in a craft store and make the modification myself)

2) The kerning on the logo is off! I know, that sounds like a giant red flag, but if you look at the photo on the website, it's off there too (zoom in on the first photo here: https://www.katespade.com/products/emerson-place-emi/098689887302.html) - the "p" is just a tad too close to the "s". The type on my bag is spaced exactly like it is in the picture. I'm somewhat surprised that for a $200 bag, there wouldn't be more attention to that kind of detail.

That said, I realize I'm being super nitpicky, and I still love this bag and plan on taking it everywhere!

(Any thoughts on whether it's too big to use as a wallet? Would it be overkill to put my Emi bag inside another bag on days when I need to carry more things?)


----------



## nriz14

I only have one item from kate spade, but I love it! The leather is amazing quality and even though I use it everyday it looks brand-new!


----------



## sbee815

I use my black Cobble Hill Devin everyday. I've recently become obsessed and have bought a Cedar Street Maise and Stacy in Guava, Small Hayden and Lacy in Coral/Black, Margot in train car red, Mini Carson in clock tower, Grove Court Small Leslie in black, Glitterbug Cami in red, Mini Nora in black/pebble/vivid snapdragon, Slim Bee, and a couple of key fobs/purse charms all within the past 6 months. I can't help it. KS.com always has amazing deals.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I am contemplating my first Kate Spade...I have all Coach now.  &#9786;  I have been trying to find the perfect light pink bag and considering the Maise in Rose Jade.  Unfortunately the local stores do not have it in stock. I saw the off shore color which is a pretty navy blue.  Thoughts on these two colors? TY!


----------



## reginaPhalange

shillinggirl88 said:


> I am contemplating my first Kate Spade...I have all Coach now.  [emoji5]  I have been trying to find the perfect light pink bag and considering the Maise in Rose Jade.  Unfortunately the local stores do not have it in stock. I saw the off shore color which is a pretty navy blue.  Thoughts on these two colors? TY!




Both are beautiful colours, if you're in the US try ordering online. If not, call a couple of locations as they're always willing to do send sales. Sale items are also an additional 25% off this weekend.


----------



## shillinggirl88

reginaPhalange said:


> Both are beautiful colours, if you're in the US try ordering online. If not, call a couple of locations as they're always willing to do send sales. Sale items are also an additional 25% off this weekend.



Thank you! I have the off shore on hold so need to decide if I'll order the rose jade or not....so hard when they are both pretty.


----------



## reginaPhalange

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you! I have the off shore on hold so need to decide if I'll order the rose jade or not....so hard when they are both pretty.




You could try getting a Lacey or Nika wallet in Rose Jade because both are on sale. I usually go for neutral bags and coloured wallets to add a pop of colour


----------



## bagsncakes

Any one has the Davies mews small Merriam? How do the studs hold up over time? Would love to know of other people's experience


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

About the bag:
Recently bought the KS Small Ella, came beautifully wrapped, well-stuffed to prevent indentations, etc. Zippers were fine except for the bag zipper is a little hard to get into but thats not a big deal to me, might be to others though. Came within 7 days exactly. I inspected it in and out when I unwrapped it.


About customer service:
After a week of use, on the strap, there's a piece of leather that's sewed down to loop the the strap through  when you adjust the it to wear cross body etc. Basically it holds down the extra slack of the strap in case its too long. Well the threading behind that, although very minuscule and didn't affect the functionality of it, bothered the heck out of me. I was just afraid if I used it daily like how I planned to, it might start falling apart. I explained to Kate Spade (customer service email) about it and if there was anything I could do to fix it without sending it in. They replied and said they would either refund me the money and I send it back OR they pay the overnight ship and send me a replacement. I asked to just replace the strap not the bag but it was either the whole bag or nothing.

The second bags strap was perfect. but the bag itself had weird indentations in the leather that didn't look like could be fixed by stuffing it with anything.

Anyway long story short, Kate Spade's bag quality is great. I would buy again, but only at a discounted/sale price. Their customer service is impeccable. Their bag quality has improved a LOT since they first started. But I like the way they  rectified the situation quickly!


----------



## hallie1983

I have been a Kate lover for 10+ years, but lately have noticed a significant decline in quality. Lately I've even been worried about taking my bags out in public, as they are not holding up well and I'm worried they will get banged up. Mine have been creasing/bending, and they are not holding their shape. I store them in the dust bag. I buy bags so I can actually use them, but I am so worried about them getting ruined that I haven't been using them. My last Kate purchase was a year ago, and I don't have any plans to purchase in the near future. I recently bought a Burberry and a Coach (from the 1941 collection) and those are QUALITY. 

Has anyone else known a decline in quality in Kate?


----------



## hallie1983

nicolethenerd said:


> Just bought my first Kate Spade bag - the Emerson Place Emi. I bought it on Tradesy, for a little over 50% off, so I was a little nervous - would it be fake, would there be damage not shown in the pictures... I was very relieved to get it out of the box and find it in basically perfect condition (it was listed as "like new" - but I couldn't find any evidence it had ever been worn before!)
> 
> It's great, but I have two issues with the bag itself...
> 
> 1) The strap is too short. I had intended to wear it as a crossbody bag - only after it arrived did I check the picture on the website and realize that the model isn't wearing it crossbody. The chain is intended to be buckled together inside the bag - you lose about 4 inches of length that way - if there were clasps on both sides of the chain instead of just one, the chain could be clipped into the loops on either side of the bag (instead of threaded through them and meeting in the middle), and that length could be regained, so the bag could be worn on the side or crossbody. (I reached out to customer support to see if I could get an extra clasp, but if I don't hear back, I may just try to purchase a matching one online or in a craft store and make the modification myself)
> 
> 2) The kerning on the logo is off! I know, that sounds like a giant red flag, but if you look at the photo on the website, it's off there too (zoom in on the first photo here: https://www.katespade.com/products/emerson-place-emi/098689887302.html) - the "p" is just a tad too close to the "s". The type on my bag is spaced exactly like it is in the picture. I'm somewhat surprised that for a $200 bag, there wouldn't be more attention to that kind of detail.
> 
> That said, I realize I'm being super nitpicky, and I still love this bag and plan on taking it everywhere!
> 
> (Any thoughts on whether it's too big to use as a wallet? Would it be overkill to put my Emi bag inside another bag on days when I need to carry more things?)


Hi! I don't think you are being too nitpicky. For the price of her bags, Kate should pay more attention to fine details. That's what makes it work the price--the details. I don't want to pay for the name "Kate Spade." I want to pay for her good quality and attention to detail. Shouldn't that be what it's about? I agree with you--the spacing of the type would bug me, too. I expect high quality from Kate, and I've been disappointed lately.


----------



## anthrosphere

Their new "down the rabbit hole" collection is sooo cute! I wanted to buy their teacup coin purse so badly but I was shocked at the price: $128. Too pricey for a bulky, tiny, impractical coin purse. The keychain is cute but it looks a bit cheaply made. 

Guess I have to wait for the coin purse to go on clearance so I can get it for a reasonable price. I also noticed one of the sales associates was wearing the stacked tea time necklace and I couldn't stop staring at it. So cute!! It was worth $98 but I can see myself getting lots of use out it,unlike the coin purse. Hmm... I wonder if I should buy it now or wait for a sale? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## dizzyspell

As a tea lover, I'm obsessed with her new collection. (Coveting that wicker tea bag!) I thought the keychain seemed cheap, too. Was surprised that it wasn't a 3D metal design, like her new daisy fob. Would have gotten it in a second if it had been! I do want one of the two tea cup necklaces, though.


----------



## anthrosphere

dizzyspell said:


> As a tea lover, I'm obsessed with her new collection. (Coveting that wicker tea bag!) I thought the keychain seemed cheap, too. Was surprised that it wasn't a 3D metal design, like her new daisy fob. Would have gotten it in a second if it had been! I do want one of the two tea cup necklaces, though.




I love the clutch, it's super cute and perfect for summer. The keychain looked like something I would find at her outlets, not at the full price store!! Even the car keychain looked a bit better than the crummy teacup charm.

I couldn't stop thinking about the stacked teacup necklace so I had to order it. I can't wait to receive it! It's so cute and unique.


----------



## meowmix318

anthrosphere said:


> I love the clutch, it's super cute and perfect for summer. The keychain looked like something I would find at her outlets, not at the full price store!! Even the car keychain looked a bit better than the crummy teacup charm.
> 
> I couldn't stop thinking about the stacked teacup necklace so I had to order it. I can't wait to receive it! It's so cute and unique.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320784



That is very cute


----------



## ScottyGal

anthrosphere said:


> I love the clutch, it's super cute and perfect for summer. The keychain looked like something I would find at her outlets, not at the full price store!! Even the car keychain looked a bit better than the crummy teacup charm.
> 
> I couldn't stop thinking about the stacked teacup necklace so I had to order it. I can't wait to receive it! It's so cute and unique.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320784



Omg this is the cutest necklace ever! I want it!


----------



## JuneHawk

Has anyone found that the gold-tone KS jewelry turn their skin green?  I bought a pair of Eiffel Tower earrings a couple of years ago and every time I wear them the area around my ear piercing turns green.


----------



## alebre1816

I just got the down the rabbit hole maise with matching wallet can't wait till it comes in the mail


----------



## meowmix318

alebre1816 said:


> I just got the down the rabbit hole maise with matching wallet can't wait till it comes in the mail




Please do share photos when it does arrive


----------



## anthrosphere

_Lee said:


> Omg this is the cutest necklace ever! I want it!



It's worth it! I just received mine yesterday and it's even cuter in person. Such an adorable and clever necklace, Kate Spade really hit the ballpark with this one. I had a lot of fun taking pictures of it with my eraser desserts.  I love, love this necklace! I can't wait to wear it with my summer dresses once the weather warms up.


----------



## meowmix318

anthrosphere said:


> It's worth it! I just received mine yesterday and it's even cuter in person. Such an adorable and clever necklace, Kate Spade really hit the ballpark with this one. I had a lot of fun taking pictures of it with my eraser desserts.  I love, love this necklace! I can't wait to wear it with my summer dresses once the weather warms up.




So cute! Including the erasers.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> It's worth it! I just received mine yesterday and it's even cuter in person. Such an adorable and clever necklace, Kate Spade really hit the ballpark with this one. I had a lot of fun taking pictures of it with my eraser desserts.  I love, love this necklace! I can't wait to wear it with my summer dresses once the weather warms up.




Um, SO cute!!! Love your collage too! If I wore longer necklaces I would totally consider this one. So you can slide the teacups along the chain? They will stay put?


----------



## SmallTalk

anthrosphere said:


> It's worth it! I just received mine yesterday and it's even cuter in person. Such an adorable and clever necklace, Kate Spade really hit the ballpark with this one. I had a lot of fun taking pictures of it with my eraser desserts.  I love, love this necklace! I can't wait to wear it with my summer dresses once the weather warms up.



Mine arrived yesterday and I'm smitten, it's such a great necklace, and have already gotten a ton of compliments on it today at the office.


----------



## miley38

anthrosphere said:


> It's worth it! I just received mine yesterday and it's even cuter in person. Such an adorable and clever necklace, Kate Spade really hit the ballpark with this one. I had a lot of fun taking pictures of it with my eraser desserts.  I love, love this necklace! I can't wait to wear it with my summer dresses once the weather warms up.



Beyond cute!!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

iMalCS18 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and I'm smitten, it's such a great necklace, and have already gotten a ton of compliments on it today at the office.



Yay! Congrats!! So excited that you are loving it. Enjoy yours!




miley38 said:


> Beyond cute!!!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Um, SO cute!!! Love your collage too! If I wore longer necklaces I would totally consider this one. So you can slide the teacups along the chain? They will stay put?





meowmix318 said:


> So cute! Including the erasers.



Thank you all! BBG, yes, you can slide the teacups along the chain, which is probably my favorite thing about this necklace. I can see myself playing around with the cups whenever I get bored. Haha.

 And yes they do stay put when you wear it. I wore it out today and the cups would often  bounce up against my chest as I walk, however not one of them fell off the stack, thankfully. I even spun around and did some quick turns but all the cups remained on the stack. I love this necklace!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Yay! Congrats!! So excited that you are loving it. Enjoy yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all! BBG, yes, you can slide the teacups along the chain, which is probably my favorite thing about this necklace. I can see myself playing around with the cups whenever I get bored. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes they do stay put when you wear it. I wore it out today and the cups would often  bounce up against my chest as I walk, however not one of them fell off the stack, thankfully. I even spun around and did some quick turns but all the cups remained on the stack. I love this necklace!




Friggin cute! Feel free to post a mod shot! [emoji3][emoji14]


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> Friggin cute! Feel free to post a mod shot! [emoji3][emoji14]



Here you go!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Here you go!




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Very cute & springy!


----------



## anthrosphere

Thank you so much!


----------



## miley38

This is gorgeous!!


----------



## sneedonist

I have had at least two kate spade bags. The leather scratched easily and overall was not impressed by the design or the quality. Having said that, I obsess over everything kate spade. The clothes, the wallets, phone cases, etc. are things I am willing to buy and feel are well-made. The fact that outlet stores have deeper discounts for purses than other items, confirms for me that the bags are not as high quality as the other items in their line.


----------



## Sara.rockdove

Same happened with my wallet! It turned from a beautiful mint green to a dusty brown &#128148; I thought it probably just my carelessness but seems like I'm not alone!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

IMO Kate Spade is not as good of quality for the price. Their "cross-hatched leather/ Saffiano" is not as thick as MK yet is priced higher. BUT MY GOD ARE ALL THE DESIGNS ADORABLE. More over, the novelty collections. I recently bought the Faye Drive small Hallie with the cut out daisies and the ice cream cone keychain, but my wish list is like 10 items deep. My bag is pebbled leather I am going to be so careful with it because it just does seem very durable! 
However, just take all my money, Kate.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ms.handbagqueen said:


> IMO Kate Spade is not as good of quality for the price. Their "cross-hatched leather/ Saffiano" is not as thick as MK yet is priced higher. BUT MY GOD ARE ALL THE DESIGNS ADORABLE. More over, the novelty collections. I recently bought the Faye Drive small Hallie with the cut out daisies and the ice cream cone keychain, but my wish list is like 10 items deep. My bag is pebbled leather I am going to be so careful with it because it just does seem very durable!
> 
> However, just take all my money, Kate.



I have to disagree regarding the comparison between MK and Kate Spade. While all of my MK bags were good quality, my Kate Spade ones are superb. I've never had to keep my bags stuffed, the hardware isn't prone to scratching, and I don't have to worry about loose threads, unstitching, or scuffs on the leather. I got rid of all my MK bags and wallets last year with the exception of 3 and replaced them with KSNY or Tory Burch. However, I'm on the fence about getting rid of 2 more, although that's a conversation for another thread. I completely agree about the adorable styles and novelty pieces though and with all the promos it's easy to justify spending at KSNY!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I noticed some unstitching happening with my small Ella's yip handle. I barely use it and I keep it facing away from/forward so it barely rubs against anything. Yet some threads came loose.


It's my daily bag and I don't baby it but I definitely don't throw it around to where the stitching would start unraveling. Not a big deal to me but still makes me mad I spent money on this and it's coming apart. I barely bought it in feb.

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I noticed some unstitching happening with my small Ella's yip handle. I barely use it and I keep it facing away from/forward so it barely rubs against anything. Yet some threads came loose.
> 
> 
> It's my daily bag and I don't baby it but I definitely don't throw it around to where the stitching would start unraveling. Not a big deal to me but still makes me mad I spent money on this and it's coming apart. I barely bought it in feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



Reach out to KS customer service or your local boutique, based on the timeframe you should be able to get it repaired or replaced at no charge. The only KS items I use daily are my wallet and tech cases, I switch out my bag daily so this could be a factor in the appearance of my bags.


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> I have to disagree regarding the comparison between MK and Kate Spade. While all of my MK bags were good quality, my Kate Spade ones are superb. I've never had to keep my bags stuffed, the hardware isn't prone to scratching, and I don't have to worry about loose threads, unstitching, or scuffs on the leather. I got rid of all my MK bags and wallets last year with the exception of 3 and replaced them with KSNY or Tory Burch. However, I'm on the fence about getting rid of 2 more, although that's a conversation for another thread. I completely agree about the adorable styles and novelty pieces though and with all the promos it's easy to justify spending at KSNY!



I completely agree.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

reginaPhalange said:


> Reach out to KS customer service or your local boutique, based on the timeframe you should be able to get it repaired or replaced at no charge. The only KS items I use daily are my wallet and tech cases, I switch out my bag daily so this could be a factor in the appearance of my bags.


What if I already asked to replace it before and they did? I noticed after a week the thing that holds the extra slack of my xbody strap was unstitching... I'm afraid they'll think I'm a diva lol 

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

lotusflowerbaum said:


> What if I already asked to replace it before and they did? I noticed after a week the thing that holds the extra slack of my xbody strap was unstitching... I'm afraid they'll think I'm a diva lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app



If you had this issue before with the same bag it goes to show there could be defects with that style especially if you've experienced issues with it before. In this case they may compensate you instead of offering a repair/replacement. They'll most likely do something for you though as they're usually good when it comes to standing behind their product unlike other some brands. Hope everything works out!


----------



## pretty_in_pink_

Hello, everyone!

Do you know if outlets have the same (quality) stuff as stores or it's a 'made for outlet' situation? I bought a wallet at an outlet 3 months ago and it looks like new, but 3 months is nothing, and I'm starting to want some (or a lot of) bags (Problem: I probably need to make another trip to the US haha, cause I don't know think there's an outlet in Europe ).


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

reginaPhalange said:


> I have to disagree regarding the comparison between MK and Kate Spade. While all of my MK bags were good quality, my Kate Spade ones are superb. I've never had to keep my bags stuffed, the hardware isn't prone to scratching, and I don't have to worry about loose threads, unstitching, or scuffs on the leather. I got rid of all my MK bags and wallets last year with the exception of 3 and replaced them with KSNY or Tory Burch. However, I'm on the fence about getting rid of 2 more, although that's a conversation for another thread. I completely agree about the adorable styles and novelty pieces though and with all the promos it's easy to justify spending at KSNY!


None of my bags (MK or KS) have loose stitches but to me, the MK saffiano leather is thicker and more sturdy. While I love KS, I received a pebbled leather small hallie online that had a couples places the yellow color was coming off the bag. I have since exchanged it and had great service too. I would have liked to seen rolled handles on the bag, and instead of them just sewn on the bag, it would have been nice to add some hardware so i can fold the handles downward when i'm using the long strap. My handles were bent out of shape and I have been stuffing the bag for a week now. 
I enjoy both brands bags


----------



## melissatrv

The thing that bothers me about Kate Spade is that they now include the Made for Factory or outlet bags in their sales on Katespade.com.  Often it is hard to tell the difference but if I am buying a MFF (which I have done before) I just want to know that is what I am buying. They only started doing this over the past year


----------



## Murphy47

melissatrv said:


> The thing that bothers me about Kate Spade is that they now include the Made for Factory or outlet bags in their sales on Katespade.com.  Often it is hard to tell the difference but if I am buying a MFF (which I have done before) I just want to know that is what I am buying. They only started doing this over the past year




No, it's been awhile. In 2012, I bought a wallet that turned out to be MFF. It was in the TINIEST print all the way at the bottom of the description.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Murphy47 said:


> No, it's been awhile. In 2012, I bought a wallet that turned out to be MFF. It was in the TINIEST print all the way at the bottom of the description.


Wait how can you tell? I know the style number kind of tells. If it starts with P its boutique ? And W is for outlets right?

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## j4joanne

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Wait how can you tell? I know the style number kind of tells. If it starts with P its boutique ? And W is for outlets right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


Yes that is usually the case for bags and wallets. Jewelry, though, I believe all start with W regardless


----------



## balletdune

I love how the quality of the bag outweight its price. The dislike probably because it has rather limited colors compared to MK


----------



## MJDaisy

Kate spade is my favorite contemporary designer. I am an LV girl but I still love my Kate spade. The brand offers amazing color choices (love my pinks and blues!) and I think the bags are really well made. I always buy from the outlets and think the made for factory bags are great quality. I got a crossbody for $63 yesterday and brought it to lunch today. I found myself admiring the smooshy leather and saturated blue color. I love Kate spade !


----------



## lobeey

Is maise a worth to buy or hayden is better? Sometimes i felt insecure as the handle was thin


----------



## sneedonist

ms.handbagqueen said:


> IMO
> However, just take all my money, Kate.



+1 Lol! I feel the same way!


----------



## BeachBagGal

So I just received my order the other day and they sent me the wrong item. I called them up (the guy I spoke to was real nice) and said it would take 1-2 days to get a return label to send it back. Now the item is out of stock online and in stores, took two days to receive the label to send it back, they never sent a receipt in box so now I have to print one up, and they gave me 15% online code but can't be stacked with the sale, and now I have to repack the box up and ship it back. The whole experience has been pretty annoying, other than a nice sales rep. That's been my only annoying KS customer service experience.


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> So I just received my order the other day and they sent me the wrong item. I called them up (the guy I spoke to was real nice) and said it would take 1-2 days to get a return label to send it back. Now the item is out of stock online and in stores, took two days to receive the label to send it back, they never sent a receipt in box so now I have to print one up, and they gave me 15% online code but can't be stacked with the sale, and now I have to repack the box up and ship it back. The whole experience has been pretty annoying, other than a nice sales rep. That's been my only annoying KS customer service experience.


I'm really sorry to hear about your bad experience! Somewhat off topic, but another thing I've noticed is that since they've really started to expand where I live, their staff lack  product knowledge and the training to deliver exceptional customer service which means instead of going to the new locations that are closer, I still end up driving about 30 mins to see my original SA.


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your bad experience! Somewhat off topic, but another thing I've noticed is that since they've really started to expand where I live, their staff lack  product knowledge and the training to deliver exceptional customer service which means instead of going to the new locations that are closer, I still end up driving about 30 mins to see my original SA.



Yeah, it stinks. So instead I ordered the necklace version and ring lol. 

That's a bummer you have to drive further. Sounds like you have a good SA that is worth sticking with. Do they make a commission on sales?


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah, it stinks. So instead I ordered the necklace version and ring lol.
> 
> That's a bummer you have to drive further. Sounds like you have a good SA that is worth sticking with. Do they make a commission on sales?


I'd hate having to compromise, it's like I'm just settling, were the not able to refund your money back?

I have some amazing SAs who know just what I like at two different locations, and a good friend at a third - perks of working in retail[emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I'd hate having to compromise, it's like I'm just settling, were the not able to refund your money back?
> 
> I have some amazing SAs who know just what I like at two different locations, and a good friend at a third - perks of working in retail[emoji6]



Yeah I'll get a refund after they get the wrong item back. I initially was deciding between the bracelet or necklace and decided to get the bracelet. Now since that isn't happening I'm getting the necklace and decided to add a ring to the purchase too. Spend more lol. Great. [emoji14]


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I'll get a refund after they get the wrong item back. I initially was deciding between the bracelet or necklace and decided to get the bracelet. Now since that isn't happening I'm getting the necklace and decided to add a ring to the purchase too. Spend more lol. Great. [emoji14]


Oh I always do that, if I return or exchange something I see it as "I saved 'x' amount" but than I end up spending even more, such a bad habit. I got a sneak preview of the new floorset for next month, I'm in love with the colours[emoji7] Although they're not all colours I'd have thought would be part of the summer collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Oh I always do that, if I return or exchange something I see it as "I saved 'x' amount" but than I end up spending even more, such a bad habit. I got a sneak preview of the new floorset for next month, I'm in love with the colours[emoji7] Although they're not all colours I'd have thought would be part of the summer collection.



Oh what colors? [emoji848]


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh what colors? [emoji848]


Navy blue, periwinkle blue, white, black, baby pink if I remember correctly. It's a nautical theme so there's some anchors, boats, and a map print too. Probably one of my favorite collections in a while[emoji7] If you go in store they have it in the back room and they're able to sell it, even though it won't be on display until probably Monday. My sales associate was showing me cus she knew the color scheme was my thing, I've been looking for blues!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Navy blue, periwinkle blue, white, black, baby pink if I remember correctly. It's a nautical theme so there's some anchors, boats, and a map print too. Probably one of my favorite collections in a while[emoji7] If you go in store they have it in the back room and they're able to sell it, even though it won't be on display until probably Monday. My sales associate was showing me cus she knew the color scheme was my thing, I've been looking for blues!


Oh that's right a nautical theme. I saw a few of the SLG's online and they're cute!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh that's right a nautical theme. I saw a few of the SLG's online and they're cute!



I love the SLGs[emoji7]


----------



## Purseconsumer

mzedith said:


> I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags.
> 
> The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.
> 
> my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.
> 
> there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


----------



## Purseconsumer

mzedith said:


> I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags.
> 
> The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.
> 
> my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.
> 
> there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


[QUOTE="mzedith


----------



## Purseconsumer

My new Kate Spade sat two months  in storage in a plastic purse hanger behind my closet door.  The red colour on the edge of the handle on both sides bled into the face of the purse.  I contacted customer service and they told me that it was caused by "normal wear and tear" and was not covered by their warranty.  I had never worn the purse and nothing had ever touched it but itself and it was only two months into their one year warranty. . When I looked for the label inside the pocket that they ask you to send I realized that on the back of the Kate Spade made in New York label it actually says made in China.  The cheap China dye had leaked on my brand new purse and Kate spade is denying any responsibility for their quite obvious factory defect.  I bought 4 Kate purses and this is the last.  You can see how the dye Mark fits perfectly on the purse handle.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Purseconsumer said:


> My new Kate Spade sat two months  in storage in a plastic purse hanger behind my closet door.  The red colour on the edge of the handle on both sides bled into the face of the purse.  I contacted customer service and they told me that it was caused by "normal wear and tear" and was not covered by their warranty.  I had never worn the purse and nothing had ever touched it but itself and it was only two months into their one year warranty. . When I looked for the label inside the pocket that they ask you to send I realized that on the back of the Kate Spade made in New York label it actually says made in China.  The cheap China dye had leaked on my brand new purse and Kate spade is denying any responsibility for their quite obvious factory defect.  I bought 4 Kate purses and this is the last.  You can see how the dye Mark fits perfectly on the purse handle.



Such a shame - I don't buy their purses anymore either.


----------



## Freetofly

I have 4 KS bags that I use regularly, 3 for work and one for weekends. I found the quality to be a mixed bag. I don't rotate my bags very often, I'd pick one to carry for months at a time then swap it out for another and so on. I also commute to work on packed public transport so my work bags are exposed to a lot of wear and tear. I have to say my two Wellesley bags have held up really well, barely any wear and tear noticeable on them. Unfortunately on one of my other bags, the piping on the handles have come off and need a professional to fix. On another, the colour has worn off the straps where I carry it on my shoulder, and there's a loose stitch where the strap is sewn onto the bag, which means I worry about carrying anything remotely heavy in it now.

I also have a wallet from KS, which I've used every day for almost a year, and it's still looking great.


----------



## Purseconsumer

kkfiregirl said:


> Such a shame - I don't buy their purses anymore either.


After posting on social media Kate spade, although admitting no liability, Kate spade decided to honor my warranty and give me a replacement purse. I am now happy, but wouid have been happier if they had done this sooner.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I do think KS quality is on the decline.  I think anytime a designer opens tons of outlets that this happens.  First, it was Coach, then MK, and now KS.


----------



## chelseavrb

I'm a longtime KS fan.  I received the most gorgeous charm bracelet, passport holder and bag from my mom for christmas.  I believe it's a small maise in red with a bow.  Gorgeous but identical to one I already own.  I was really disappointed that when I contacted customer service and asked to exchange that it was final sale and there was nothing they could do.  I actually called them out on social media and nothing either.

On one hand I get that final sale means final sale, but there are a lot of companies that will make exceptions especially if the customer is long time or has a card with them.  Now i'm stuck selling it.  Should I go the ebay route? I've never sold a bag before.


----------



## fab2fab

chelseavrb said:


> I'm a longtime KS fan.  I received the most gorgeous charm bracelet, passport holder and bag from my mom for christmas.  I believe it's a small maise in red with a bow.  Gorgeous but identical to one I already own.  I was really disappointed that when I contacted customer service and asked to exchange that it was final sale and there was nothing they could do.  I actually called them out on social media and nothing either.
> 
> On one hand I get that final sale means final sale, but there are a lot of companies that will make exceptions especially if the customer is long time or has a card with them.  Now i'm stuck selling it.  Should I go the ebay route? I've never sold a bag before.



I have sold a few of the KS bags on eBay. They don't hold their value. KS quality has declined. I feel that's what happens when a private company is sold to a public one, quality goes down so margins can go up. For a while that works because people continue to buy because of the name and after a while the name loses its customer drawing power.


----------



## sleepykris

chelseavrb said:


> I'm a longtime KS fan.  I received the most gorgeous charm bracelet, passport holder and bag from my mom for christmas.  I believe it's a small maise in red with a bow.  Gorgeous but identical to one I already own.  I was really disappointed that when I contacted customer service and asked to exchange that it was final sale and there was nothing they could do.  I actually called them out on social media and nothing either.
> 
> On one hand I get that final sale means final sale, but there are a lot of companies that will make exceptions especially if the customer is long time or has a card with them.  Now i'm stuck selling it.  Should I go the ebay route? I've never sold a bag before.


Resale value on Kate Spade is usually very low unless it is a kitschy item that you have.  I find those can go quite high, more than retail.  You can also try and sell or trade on poshmark.  Or regift the bag.


----------



## WanderingPhilosopher

Hi. I cannot find anything on this site about the Kate Spade Emerson Place Dewy. Does anyone own it? I like the features: protective feet, shoulder-length strap should be good for a petite person, nice-looking, at least in the online pics.  But I've never owned a Kate Spade bag before nor spent that much on a handbag. Thoughts? Reviews? Alternatives with the same features large enough to hold an iPad 2? Also, any reason not to buy it at Macy's? My Discover card will give me 10% cash back. Does KS ever go on sale at Macy's or Amazon? On a related note, when I called Macy's on the phone the woman offered me 10% off, and agreed to 20%. I thought it sounded sketchy, so I held off.  One thing that bothers me is that Macy's and Amazon don't include a dust bag, as far as I can tell, while KS does. But Macy's  and Amazon have pink, and KS doesn't. Thanks in advance for thoughts on any of the above.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

WanderingPhilosopher said:


> Hi. I cannot find anything on this site about the Kate Spade Emerson Place Dewy. Does anyone own it? I like the features: protective feet, shoulder-length strap should be good for a petite person, nice-looking, at least in the online pics.  But I've never owned a Kate Spade bag before nor spent that much on a handbag. Thoughts? Reviews? Alternatives with the same features large enough to hold an iPad 2? Also, any reason not to buy it at Macy's? My Discover card will give me 10% cash back. Does KS ever go on sale at Macy's or Amazon? On a related note, when I called Macy's on the phone the woman offered me 10% off, and agreed to 20%. I thought it sounded sketchy, so I held off.  One thing that bothers me is that Macy's and Amazon don't include a dust bag, as far as I can tell, while KS does. But Macy's  and Amazon have pink, and KS doesn't. Thanks in advance for thoughts on any of the above.


KS goes on sale at various times.  I think all the dept. stores will include a dustbag unless it has been lost or "lifted". I try to buy just about everything at Nordstrom because they will price match.  Though I don't own it, the bag looks very elegant in the promo picture!


----------



## WanderingPhilosopher

Purseonic Woman said:


> KS goes on sale at various times.  I think all the dept. stores will include a dustbag unless it has been lost or "lifted". I try to buy just about everything at Nordstrom because they will price match.  Though I don't own it, the bag looks very elegant in the promo picture!


Thanks for your reply and the encouragement . I prefer Nordstrom, too, but have only found the pink at Macy's & Amazon. Get this: I called Macy's again to ask about upcoming sales that would include this bag, and the woman didn't know of any.  But she offered me 25% off to buy it on the phone! Really seems sketchy, but I'm tempted.


----------



## all7s

Kate Spade is almost never a part of Macy's %off sales. KS products might get marked down after a period of time as newer products arrive. IMO, Macy's isn't the place to get a great deal on KS. Macy's is where I feel they practically give Michael Kors away every couple months but I rarely see a KS that I think is a great sale. But if Macy's has the color you want, you want the purse now, and you already have a 10% discount through discover, there's no reason to not at least buy the bag even if you decide to return it.

All KS non outlet bags should have a dust bag. If it doesn't, you could probably get one from Macy's or at worst return the bag. I've never bought KS from Macy's.

I don't understand why the percentage off by phone seems sketchy. They probably work on commission and have discretion to give a discount to make a sale. With contemporary bags 10-25% isn't that big of a discount. To us as consumers, it means we've saved a lot of money, but to the seller they are still in a good area of profit margin.

Your bag looks very cute online! I'm
not sure how much babying KS quilted leather needs. But that's something to consider too.


----------



## WanderingPhilosopher

all7s said:


> Kate Spade is almost never a part of Macy's %off sales. KS products might get marked down after a period of time as newer products arrive. IMO, Macy's isn't the place to get a great deal on KS. Macy's is where I feel they practically give Michael Kors away every couple months but I rarely see a KS that I think is a great sale. But if Macy's has the color you want, you want the purse now, and you already have a 10% discount through discover, there's no reason to not at least buy the bag even if you decide to return it.
> 
> All KS non outlet bags should have a dust bag. If it doesn't, you could probably get one from Macy's or at worst return the bag. I've never bought KS from Macy's.
> 
> I don't understand why the percentage off by phone seems sketchy. They probably work on commission and have discretion to give a discount to make a sale. With contemporary bags 10-25% isn't that big of a discount. To us as consumers, it means we've saved a lot of money, but to the seller they are still in a good area of profit margin.
> 
> Your bag looks very cute online! I'm
> not sure how much babying KS quilted leather needs. But that's something to consider too.


Thanks for your reply. I have never had to baby a handbag, so that is something to consider. Would quilting take more work than regular leather? I don't really know what it could entail. I mean, I am careful never to let my bags get dirty, but I don't treat them with anything, and with my OCD, my Tignanello gets wiped down with Lysol wipes periodically! I think if I got this KS, I might try a Lysol on the bottom and see if anything bad happens. But I'm open to better suggestions <g>. BTW, the Macy's reps all sounded as though they could be in foreign countries, which is why I felt a little strange about giving them my credit card to get the discount. I gues I'm a bit paranoid.  They confirmed there is no dust bag, but maybe someone just omitted it from the description.  This is a big deal for me! Never spent this much on a bag before. I got myself a RM Mini Love last year for my birthday, but it was on sale. OTOH, my soon-to-be-ex-husband is still paying my bills until we settle, so this is my last chance to splurge for the foreseeable future. Sorry if that's TMI


----------



## meowmix318

WanderingPhilosopher said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have never had to baby a handbag, so that is something to consider. Would quilting take more work than regular leather? I don't really know what it could entail. I mean, I am careful never to let my bags get dirty, but I don't treat them with anything, and with my OCD, my Tignanello gets wiped down with Lysol wipes periodically! I think if I got this KS, I might try a Lysol on the bottom and see if anything bad happens. But I'm open to better suggestions <g>. BTW, the Macy's reps all sounded as though they could be in foreign countries, which is why I felt a little strange about giving them my credit card to get the discount. I gues I'm a bit paranoid.  They confirmed there is no dust bag, but maybe someone just omitted it from the description.  This is a big deal for me! Never spent this much on a bag before. I got myself a RM Mini Love last year for my birthday, but it was on sale. OTOH, my soon-to-be-ex-husband is still paying my bills until we settle, so this is my last chance to splurge for the foreseeable future. Sorry if that's TMI


Please never use disinfectant wipes on a leather purse. It will dry out the leather. Consider purchasing apple leather products to clean your bags.


----------



## Mayfly285

fab2fab said:


> I have sold a few of the KS bags on eBay. They don't hold their value. KS quality has declined. I feel that's what happens when a private company is sold to a public one, quality goes down so margins can go up. For a while that works because people continue to buy because of the name and after a while the name loses its customer drawing power.



Very sadly true - all of my KS bags date from 2006 or earlier and are absolutely gorgeous in terms of quality and style ... [emoji7] I need to post some pics!


----------



## fab2fab

Mayfly285 said:


> Very sadly true - all of my KS bags date from 2006 or earlier and are absolutely gorgeous in terms of quality and style ... [emoji7] I need to post some pics!



Pictures please


----------



## fab2fab

Mayfly285 said:


> Very sadly true - all of my KS bags date from 2006 or earlier and are absolutely gorgeous in terms of quality and style ... [emoji7] I need to post some pics!



I also feel like the Wellesley leather bags, which are made for outlet, have the best quality of any other boutique or outlet bags they make. Well...at least I feel that was true two years ago. They may have reduced Wellesley quality now too, I haven't checked the new collections lately. The Wellesley leather is so durable, I have two planners in that leather too. (That's the boar embossed, really structured leather)


----------



## all7s

As far as the quilting, I'm just afraid it could get roughed up more easily than other materials. Particularly because of all those tightly curved surface areas. I would advise to be wary of rubbing it against things. Also the light pink may pick up colors rubbing against jeans. Im not familiar with the Emerson Place leather but i recall these as minor issues Ive seen for an older quilted leather KS line called Gold Coast.

Im happy to hear you are getting to splurge on a bag with all you are going through, I think you'll be very happy with it!


----------



## WanderingPhilosopher

meowmix318 said:


> Please never use disinfectant wipes on a leather purse. It will dry out the leather. Consider purchasing apple leather products to clean your bags.


I know you're right. I risked it on my Tignanello, because it's old & inexpensive and it seems OK, but I expect to have to be more careful with a better bag.  Until I find a true leather cleaner I'm happy with, is it ever OK to use a little mild body wash, shampoo, or detergent? Obviously I'd test it on the bottom, first, but I'm wondering what experienced people have to say. Thanks again.


----------



## WanderingPhilosopher

all7s said:


> As far as the quilting, I'm just afraid it could get roughed up more easily than other materials. Particularly because of all those tightly curved surface areas. I would advise to be wary of rubbing it against things. Also the light pink may pick up colors rubbing against jeans. Im not familiar with the Emerson Place leather but i recall these as minor issues Ive seen for an older quilted leather KS line called Gold Coast.
> 
> Im happy to hear you are getting to splurge on a bag with all you are going through, I think you'll be very happy with it!


Thanks for the excellent points, and the kind words.


----------



## fab2fab

WanderingPhilosopher said:


> I know you're right. I risked it on my Tignanello, because it's old & inexpensive and it seems OK, but I expect to have to be more careful with a better bag.  Until I find a true leather cleaner I'm happy with, is it ever OK to use a little mild body wash, shampoo, or detergent? Obviously I'd test it on the bottom, first, but I'm wondering what experienced people have to say. Thanks again.



Saffiano leather (any cross hatch type) is the only one that can be wiped down with a wet cloth or light soap. Any other leather I only use leather moisturizer or leather cleaner. I have the Coach cleaner and moisturizer, they were like $6 at the outlet, used to be $10 at the boutique store, but I have used them on all my leather bags and would not recommend any other products on leather.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

I use Coach conditioner on almost everything, and Apple on Chanel.  Not suede, of course. If the lady at Macy's offers the discount, take it! She wouldn't do so if it wasn't allowed. I've received dustbags with all my KS bags.  I owned an early 2000s red tote that was made in Italy, I think. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Starfly

For some reason I adore KS wallets, but have a really hard time finding an actual purse that is functional and comfortable for me to wear. Hopefully browsing through this forum will help me find some good candidates. I adore the colors and inner lining designs that KS uses.


----------



## chibismiles

Anyone have thoughts on the Kate Spade card holders? Been looking at a couple different brands and I find them to be cute and functional, but not sure if I can justify the price.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

I bought the Cameron Street Large Lucie in Black.  It's the first "luxury" bag I've ever gotten and I bought it for work as the reviews said you could carry a lot in it and it looks great.  I've gotten compliments about it and don't have any complaints on that front.  I did take it with me though shopping and it was a little big and heavy for that. Thinking I will probably get something small enough to hold a book but not quite as big as this bag for regular outings.

I loved the way it came too.  It was so nicely packaged.  Felt really nice.  Handled with with lots of love and  care kind of thing.


----------



## fab2fab

chibismiles said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the Kate Spade card holders? Been looking at a couple different brands and I find them to be cute and functional, but not sure if I can justify the price.



I like the card holders made of Wellesley leather, (outlet), very durable


----------



## Freetofly

chibismiles said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the Kate Spade card holders? Been looking at a couple different brands and I find them to be cute and functional, but not sure if I can justify the price.


I have a Wellesley card holder that I bought from an outlet. Only had it a couple of months, but so far there's no signs of wear and tear on it, looks as good as new. I even got it in a pink colour, which doesn't hide wear and tear as well as black. Really happy with the purchase and I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## all7s

chibismiles said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the Kate Spade card holders? Been looking at a couple different brands and I find them to be cute and functional, but not sure if I can justify the price.


For me, I always get a burst of joy to pull out a brightly colored or patterened accessory. So paying a liitle more for  KS accessory can feel justified. I usually buy on sale to help with how i feel about price.


----------



## Nana61256

I just bought an adorable Kate Spade Clarise crossbody bag at Nordstrom Rack at 65% off and in the color I wanted - Toasted Wheat.  I could not believe my good luck!  I really love the KS pinks and pinkish tans (the latter of which is what the Toasted Wheat looks like).  So feminine.  This bag is small, but it holds my essentials including my iPhone 6s Plus and conveniently in the outside magnetic pocket.  What is super cool about this bag is that the shoulder strap is completely detachable so you can use the bag as a clutch or use a chain strap to dress it up.  I have had KS bags before and find that the quality is consistently great and they are oh so pretty!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3646158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought an adorable Kate Spade Clarise crossbody bag at Nordstrom Rack at 65% off and in the color I wanted - Toasted Wheat.  I could not believe my good luck!  I really love the KS pinks and pinkish tans (the latter of which is what the Toasted Wheat looks like).  So feminine.  This bag is small, but it holds my essentials including my iPhone 6s Plus and conveniently in the outside magnetic pocket.  What is super cool about this bag is that the shoulder strap is completely detachable so you can use the bag as a clutch or use a chain strap to dress it up.  I have had KS bags before and find that the quality is consistently great and they are oh so pretty!



Wow that's a beautiful bag! I was looking at the clarise in the rose print myself


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

I've been wanting the Charlotte Street Alek for quite some time, but unfortunately Kate Spade's website no longer sells them so I'm stuck hunting Poshmark and eBay


----------



## all7s

Tulipsarebetter said:


> I've been wanting the Charlotte Street Alek for quite some time, but unfortunately Kate Spade's website no longer sells them so I'm stuck hunting Poshmark and eBay


Have you checked the outlets? It may be a made for outlet bag. Kate Spade's sale section has outlet bags occassionally. I wasn't familiar with the bag so I googled it. I found a product code starting with W was associated with it which usually indicates made for outlet. There are always a lot of resellers of outlet merchandise but no department store sellers and thats what I'm seeing when i look for the bag. So that might be the reason the bag is hard to find online except from resellers but could still be in stores. I hope that helps if you didn't already know. It's a really cute bag and I love it has so many color options!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

all7s said:


> Have you checked the outlets? It may be a made for outlet bag. Kate Spade's sale section has outlet bags occassionally. I wasn't familiar with the bag so I googled it. I found a product code starting with W was associated with it which usually indicates made for outlet. There are always a lot of resellers of outlet merchandise but no department store sellers and thats what I'm seeing when i look for the bag. So that might be the reason the bag is hard to find online except from resellers but could still be in stores. I hope that helps if you didn't already know. It's a really cute bag and I love it has so many color options!



No I didn't know that! I thought maybe it was an older bag that they didn't sell anymore. Thanks so much for your input! I'll look for a KS outlet near me and see if I can locate one!


----------



## bernz84

chibismiles said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the Kate Spade card holders? Been looking at a couple different brands and I find them to be cute and functional, but not sure if I can justify the price.


Old post but I have a Cedar Street Card holder in Black Saffiano and I don't regret getting it at all. I bought it over a year ago because I wanted to try out using a cardholder without spending a lot of money on a premier brand. I've used it every day and aside from the gold foil lettering (which has very, very, _very _minor fading/chipping in certain spots), it looks practically brand new. I wish I were exaggerating, but I cannot find any wear on it. While I use it everyday, I don't overstuff it or use double cards in each slot, so that might help its durability somewhat.

It's funny because I bought it with the intention of replacing it with a higher-end brand, but because it has worn so well, I'm just going to keep it for as long as I can. My only minor nitpick of the cardholder is that it has a huge paper tag inside the large back pocket, which makes it hard to stuff cards and cash, but I just cut it out with some small scissors. I don't have any intentions on reselling it; most likely I'll just toss it when it (finally) falls apart.


----------



## xmaac

I own a couple of KS bags & so far they have been holding up well, no problems (I baby my bags though).  I am only a fan of their boutique items, but I am not a fan of their Outlet bags, I find that the leather patch / gold bar logo on those bags ruins the look .  

Plus I feel like every girl is carrying a MFF KS bag now a days, it kind of ruins the special-ness of buying the brand for me now...


----------



## all7s

The gold bar logo and leather patch appear on boutique bags too. Particularly older bags. But the leather patch is currently found on On Purpose bags and the gold bar on the more unique shapes and smaller sized items. So you cant judge a bag as outlet by those tags. I dont think you are doing that, but I wanted to point that out to other readers. 

I like the simple spade and gold stamp or the gold kate spade lettering a lot. But i still find the simple gold bar classy. I like how small it is and how it is hard to read from far away.


----------



## all7s

Duplicate


----------



## reginaPhalange

all7s said:


> The gold bar logo and leather patch appear on boutique bags too. Particularly older bags. But the leather patch is currently found on On Purpose bags and the gold bar on the more unique shapes and smaller sized items. So you cant judge a bag as outlet by those tags. I dont think you are doing that, but I wanted to point that out to other readers.
> 
> *I like the simple spade and gold stamp or the gold kate spade lettering a lot.* But i still find the simple gold bar classy. I like how small it is and how it is hard to read from far away.


Totally agree with the bolded, it's why the Cedar Street and Orchard Street collections were my favourite, I don't know what it is but I'm not crazy about the logo on the newer bags (i.e.: the Cameron Street line that has seemed to replace Cedar Street) because my eyes naturally gravitate towards it whereas the gold metal spade with gold embossed lettering was more subtle. The logo placement on the outlet bags really puts me off, I just feel like they're creating knockoffs of their own bags but the outlets have proven to be cash cows for the brand, similar to Coach, MK, and now even TB. I also found that the white gold plate on the outlet bags got scratched up rather quickly and their tech pieces weren't of the greatest quality - I bought 8-10 of them as stocking stuffers last Christmas and at least half of them had scratched up plates within 3-4 months and 3 of them actually came apart. I also find the service at the boutiques to be superior, however it's probably because the outlets are often a chaotic mess of people who think they're scoring amazing deals on items that are marked up drastically and than "on sale" all the time for a minimum of 60% off.


----------



## all7s

I agree! I like the unobtrusive nature of the gold spade and stamp. It makes the bag shape and design the star of the piece rather than the logo grabbing for attention.

I've not been impressed with outlet quality vs pricing. Unlike when I go to the boutique and I am blown away by quality and design at a similar price point. And the customer service rep's interest in the brand! They are always excited to talk about pieces whether they have it in store, had it in store, or how they wished their store had gotten it. 

Even when i really like the outlet quality, I feel it is over priced. I am very mad at how KS recycles its designs within a year of releasing it at boutique. It really curbed my need to buy a whimsical design because I thought I would never see it again. Sometimes the same design is used exactly. And i get overwhelmed seeing the pattern so much. And sometimes it is some how made less elegant or even tacky. KS is really hurting its brand with some of its outlet designs. Not that I have anything against the outlet designs, they are just not good value from my limited encounters. I've had more luck with made for outlet designs I've bought online through surprise sales.


----------



## Estanteco

I recently ordered a Kate Spade crossbody (Cedar Street Magnolia). It has a slightly strange smell and I'm not really impressed that the leather strap isn't adjustable. No dust bag either. It seems like other brands offer better quality at a similar price point (speaking of prices in Europe).
But ... the mahogany colour and the dimensions are perfect. It looks better on than other bags that I actually prefer in themselves.


----------



## Nickelliebear

The only Kate Spade goodie I have is a wallet that I've been carrying for the past year or so.  It was a really offbeat chance that it fell into my life but it was one of the SLG that I'd been lusting over on the Nordstrom website.  
I'd say it's about a year old and it's still in immaculate condition.  The leather has minimal signs of wear, the zipper still works... I feel like if I would have splurged on it, I still wouldn't regret it.  
I've been leaning towards more classic bags but if you've ever saw J'Adore Lexie Couture's photos of her bag collection, I'm in serious awe and would love to add one of the pink Maises to my collection.


----------



## lcutli1

I've never met a day-to-day Kate Spade bag that I absolutely loved, BUT I do think their themed special occassion bags are like none other (like their Wedding Belles bags -- perfect to wear for a bridal party!) Where they shine, for me, is jewelry and accessories. LOVE their necklaces, LOVE their "hidden spiral" notebooks. I have a little wristlet that I adore. So, I have Kate Spade all over my house -- just no bags.


----------



## Nana61256

Need opinion.  Which Stacy wallet to go with my Maise handbag in the Offshore (dark navy) color?  The outlet version with gold plate logo?  Or, the boutique colorblock (Offshore/Crisp Linen) version with solid Spade logo?  The outlet version is nice and I like that it is the solid Offshore color.  The edging seal color even matches my Maise.  Of course, the logo is different as well as the lining.  But, a steal at $35.  And, I see no difference in quality.


----------



## RayKay

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3721590
> View attachment 3721589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need opinion.  Which Stacy wallet to go with my Maise handbag in the Offshore (dark navy) color?  The outlet version with gold plate logo?  Or, the boutique colorblock (Offshore/Crisp Linen) version with solid Spade logo?  The outlet version is nice and I like that it is the solid Offshore color.  The edging seal color even matches my Maise.  Of course, the logo is different as well as the lining.  But, a steal at $35.  And, I see no difference in quality.



I know this is over 2 days later, but I have the outlet version of the Stacy and love it! I use it for my smaller bags or when traveling and it fits a lot more than it would appear it would.

I compared mine to the boutique version as well and except for the lining (stripes in boutique) and logos it was the same (same touch/feel, flexibility, finishing, etc), and significantly less money though not as much less as your outlet version! 

I don't know about you but it was not worth the extra money for me to have the boutique logo and stripes (for as much as you see them in this wallet).


----------



## Nana61256

RayKay said:


> I know this is over 2 days later, but I have the outlet version of the Stacy and love it! I use it for my smaller bags or when traveling and it fits a lot more than it would appear it would.
> 
> I compared mine to the boutique version as well and except for the lining (stripes in boutique) and logos it was the same (same touch/feel, flexibility, finishing, etc), and significantly less money though not as much less as your outlet version!
> 
> I don't know about you but it was not worth the extra money for me to have the boutique logo and stripes (for as much as you see them in this wallet).


Thank you for your time!  I totally agree, the quality of the outlet version is the same as the boutique version.  I also compared.   Feels & looks the same (except for the logo & lining).   But, you do not see much lining.  The outlet version is a win/win!


----------



## princessLuxe

Hi, I'm new to forum and new to KS. I have just purchased 2 handbags from the website but the bags came with different care cards? One of them had a green paper booklet and the other one is white and feels like card? Anyone know what the difference is? Apologies if this has been answered before, I have tried to look on the forum but there is a lot of info on here!


----------



## tjk213

princessLuxe said:


> Hi, I'm new to forum and new to KS. I have just purchased 2 handbags from the website but the bags came with different care cards? One of them had a green paper booklet and the other one is white and feels like card? Anyone know what the difference is? Apologies if this has been answered before, I have tried to look on the forum but there is a lot of info on here!


My understanding is that Kate Spade has recently changed their care cards from green to white and their dust bags from brown to white.  So it sounds like one of your purses has the older version of the care card and the other the new.


----------



## princessLuxe

Thanks! It just seemed strange to me but I knew someone on here would know


----------



## melissatrv

I don't like the new dustbags.   They brown looked richer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

melissatrv said:


> I don't like the new dustbags.   They brown looked richer.



What do they look like? I'm only familiar with the brown ones.


----------



## Glttglam

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with getting their bag fixed under the 1 year warranty?


----------



## pam.makeup

Love them


----------



## Chobits1213

Love Kate spade the quality is top notch the designs are simple yet beautiful they last and they’re customer service is great.(P.S my collection consists of Kate spade and Louis Vuitton pieces)


----------



## Bezz

I do not have permission to open a new post, so just thought to ask about what you think about choosing one of the following styles - which one is classier (and the lightest)?


Cameron Street Mega Lane, in Deep Plum Colour.
2. Cameron Street Lottie - in Deep Plum Colour

OR

3. Cameron Street Maise - in Deep Plum Colour??

Would wear and tear be covered by the customer service/refund/return if they do not have any bullets at the base of the bag?

Do any of these have bullets at the bottom to protect the quality of the bag?

Also, is it possible for someone to open a new topic for this, as it seems that I am not allowed to, and it is already past midnight in Australia?


----------



## Poohbear091

mzedith said:


> I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags.
> 
> The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.
> 
> my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.
> 
> there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


I’m so in love with the 2 sets I have. And I love my keychain collection even more. It’s over 90 strong and still growing.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Kate Spade is my one of few favorite bag brands.

Reason to love
1. The design and the print - really playful, unique and also come in more formal designs
2. Durable - as long as you don't abuse it haha
3. Price is ok

Dislike:
Nothing.


----------



## donutsprinkles

I have had my Kate Spade bags for a little under a year now, and the soft pebbled leather has a sort of "chalky" feel that makes it appear that the bags will stain and scuff easily. 

The stitching is also awkward enough that the Makayla and Elowen do not fully open up for a good view to the bag. The opening of the bags will eventually lose their shape if you do not take care to stuff this bag whenever it is not in use. To avoid this, I consistently and *immediately* stuff my bags quite full when not in use. Leather wrinkles from forced stitching at awkward angles is not uncommon on KS bags.

Hardware has not tarnished yet, but I feel like I need to test this over a 5 year period instead of 1.

I also feel like KS should consider removing the plain leather hangtags as they have absolutely no branding. The hangtags are cheaply made and stiff, and detract from otherwise adorable bags. 

Overall, the KS retail boutique bags are worth their price for their middle-of-the-road craftsmanship and unique and whimsical design _when on sale_. There are very few KS bags, charms or accessories for which I would like to pay suggested retail price, unfortunately.


----------



## jmvml

mzedith said:


> I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags.
> 
> The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.
> 
> my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.
> 
> there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


----------



## jmvml

mzedith said:


> I have recently started buying several Kate Spade Bags.  Actually they now over power my Coach Bags.
> 
> The designs are simple yet elegant.  The feel of the leather is fabulous.  I'm in awe of the 14Kt gold accents, and i just love her logo.
> 
> my experience with Kate Spade has been very positive, The sales reps, Customer service treat me really nice.  As with Coach.
> 
> there is not a special section in the Purse Forum for Kate Spade lovers.  But they are well made and High quality.
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's thoughts.. pros and cons.. hopefully all positive


----------



## disgruntledpup

I have a Cobbe Hill Adrien Satchel I bought last year in the Crab Red/Coral Sunset/Parrot Feather colourway.  I adore it, but it is probably the most expensive bag I ever bought myself and so I have been slightly afraid to use it.  Apparently with good reason - I have used it once and I took it out of the dust bag today to discover a scratch right in the centre of the front of the bag! I could cry.  I have conditioned it and buffed it and will look at it again tomorrow.  I was just wondering if anyone else had had trouble with the bags marking badly?  I've not had an issue with any of my previous Kate Spades or Michael Kors bags but this is the first I bought in the boutique at full price.  Also, has anyone else used a repair service in the UK if I need to get it fixed?


----------



## anthrosphere

donutsprinkles said:


> Overall, the KS retail boutique bags are worth their price for their middle-of-the-road craftsmanship and unique and whimsical design _when on sale_. There are very few KS bags, charms or accessories for which I would like to pay suggested retail price, unfortunately.


Agree. Their newest "Checking In - Car" collection is downright adorable, but definitely not worth $100-$400 they're asking for right now. Luckily, KS does go on sale rather quickly and easily so it's great to snag them when on sale.

However, my annoyance is the Minnie Mouse collection. It is still full-price after it's been on the site for MONTHS. Luckily, sitewide coupon codes does apply to it, but gosh I wish they did go on sale so I can score that Minnie Maise with the current 40% off sale code. Oh well. I will have to wait until there's a 25-30% off sitewide sale so I can finally bring home that adorable little Maise, even though it's probably too small for my iPhone.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

I am a big fan of Kate Spade handbags! I have built up a mini-collection! I first saw their bags at the House of Fraser sale where I purchased a light pink Leewood Place Makayla bag, and a Small Isobel tote for my sister. At the time, it was the most expensive bag I had bought, so I was cautious about using it, but I needn't have worried. I have used the Makayla almost everytime I go out - it is a good quality, roomy, practical bag that can stand up to the rain and poor weather conditions of the UK. The only problem is it is easy to pick up colour transfer but this is easy to remove using wet wipes. I love this bag!

Since then, I have purchased some more pieces - a Bayard Place Lacey Wallet (on sale - it reminds me of Gucci bloom style, really pretty and practical) and the Cameron Street Large Lane from the Kate Spade website. The Large Lane, in black, is a useful bag again. It isn't actually that large but I can fit a lot of things in here. The only problem was that the zipper got stuck easily around the corners, which worried me. After usage, the zipper becomes easier to use however! I also just purchased some more items from the House of Fraser sale - the small Abigail Tote in red and the Eniko cross body in red.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Bezz said:


> I do not have permission to open a new post, so just thought to ask about what you think about choosing one of the following styles - which one is classier (and the lightest)?
> 
> 
> Cameron Street Mega Lane, in Deep Plum Colour.
> 2. Cameron Street Lottie - in Deep Plum Colour
> 
> OR
> 
> 3. Cameron Street Maise - in Deep Plum Colour??
> 
> Would wear and tear be covered by the customer service/refund/return if they do not have any bullets at the base of the bag?
> 
> Do any of these have bullets at the bottom to protect the quality of the bag?
> 
> Also, is it possible for someone to open a new topic for this, as it seems that I am not allowed to, and it is already past midnight in Australia?



I have the Cameron Street Large Lane, not the Mega, but I assume the two bags are quite similar? The bag itself is lightweight and you don't have to take care of them too much. The bag does have feet on the bottom, which is another bonus. I don't think general wear and tear is covered by the warranty, only if a fault develops.


----------



## faded264

anthrosphere said:


> Agree. Their newest "Checking In - Car" collection is downright adorable, but definitely not worth $100-$400 they're asking for right now. Luckily, KS does go on sale rather quickly and easily so it's great to snag them when on sale.
> 
> However, my annoyance is the Minnie Mouse collection. It is still full-price after it's been on the site for MONTHS. Luckily, sitewide coupon codes does apply to it, but gosh I wish they did go on sale so I can score that Minnie Maise with the current 40% off sale code. Oh well. I will have to wait until there's a 25-30% off sitewide sale so I can finally bring home that adorable little Maise, even though it's probably too small for my iPhone.



I love the new car collection too!  Do these items usually get sent to the outlet, or does the outlet carry lines that are specifically made for the outlet?


----------



## anthrosphere

faded264 said:


> I love the new car collection too!  Do these items usually get sent to the outlet, or does the outlet carry lines that are specifically made for the outlet?



Yeah, I think the outlets only carry outlet exclusive items. If any items go unsold I think KS saves them for their surprise sale.

Sigh. I can’t get over this new collection, I want the clutch so bad, it’s so adorable and the details are amazing! But I wish the dice charms were smaller so it wouldn’t make so much noise when you carry the bag. I decided to get the crossbody instead along with the matching hotel key charm and maybe the matching scarf, too. Ugh this collection is going to make me broke.

Psst, Kate Spade... hurry up with the next 25% sale already, I need at least 2 more of these car goodies in my collection!! Hurry up!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

I'm also looking forward to the next sitewide coupon, as I have my eye on one of their Olive Drive Magda coin purses. I have become an Apple Pay or a few notes of cash kind of person, and I no longer need a full-sized wallet, as beautiful as they are.


----------



## Alliekatt29

I love all the new stuff but the bag I really want is currently only sold at Nordstrom and Neiman  Marcus so I think it’s exclusive to them. I was really hoping to get a small discount or at least ask for a price match.


----------



## Mayfly285

Personally, I love all the really vintage pieces - I have some which were almost prototypes, with the rectangular feet - produced when Kate started out. 
I need to dig them out and use them - or photograph them - if only to remind myself how lovely they are!


----------



## meowmix318

Mayfly285 said:


> Personally, I love all the really vintage pieces - I have some which were almost prototypes, with the rectangular feet - produced when Kate started out.
> I need to dig them out and use them - or photograph them - if only to remind myself how lovely they are!


Would love to see these pieces


----------



## Mayfly285

meowmix318 said:


> Would love to see these pieces



Thank you, meowmix; I’ll get on to it! [emoji106] Some of them I’ve never carried, but I treasure them as examples of what fabulous quality the early Kate pieces were. 
I bought most of them from a lovely lady on Long Island. She started collecting KS very early on and, when I started buying KS in 2006, (when Kate sold out to Liz Claiborne) was beginning to downsize her collection. I count myself very lucky to have bought the last “real Kate” designs and acquired some beautiful vintage pieces, too. Hopefully someone may be able to identify them!


----------



## kkatrina

Love them! I have high end bags but I like to use my Kate Spade's as my daily work bags so I don't have to worry about ruining them or have coworkers talk about bags I carry. It's a nice inbetween.


----------



## kkatrina

donutsprinkles said:


> I have had my Kate Spade bags for a little under a year now, and the soft pebbled leather has a sort of "chalky" feel that makes it appear that the bags will stain and scuff easily.
> 
> The stitching is also awkward enough that the Makayla and Elowen do not fully open up for a good view to the bag. The opening of the bags will eventually lose their shape if you do not take care to stuff this bag whenever it is not in use. To avoid this, I consistently and *immediately* stuff my bags quite full when not in use. Leather wrinkles from forced stitching at awkward angles is not uncommon on KS bags.
> 
> Hardware has not tarnished yet, but I feel like I need to test this over a 5 year period instead of 1.
> 
> I also feel like KS should consider removing the plain leather hangtags as they have absolutely no branding. The hangtags are cheaply made and stiff, and detract from otherwise adorable bags.
> 
> Overall, the KS retail boutique bags are worth their price for their middle-of-the-road craftsmanship and unique and whimsical design _when on sale_. There are very few KS bags, charms or accessories for which I would like to pay suggested retail price, unfortunately.



Agree with this fully. Very detailed and true!


----------



## ckrist

Hi, any thoughts on Kate Spade bags in smooth leather?


----------



## OSheaPunk

The "reimagined" Sam took away everything that made the original so great. Shorter handles and a clunky strap so it can still work over the shoulder. What were they thinking? The longer handle that allowed you to wear it over the shoulder made it so streamlined and now it's just an overly complicated disaster.


----------



## jcnc

I know cedar maise has available since long but i am thinking of buying it now. Any reviews on its quality, wear etc?


----------



## NerdyLisa

i jave seen some mention of sales on this thread I currently havee a 15%off email, is that good or should i be patient and wait for better, how offten do sales happen?


----------



## meowmix318

NerdyLisa said:


> i jave seen some mention of sales on this thread I currently havee a 15%off email, is that good or should i be patient and wait for better, how offten do sales happen?


Sales have been occurring throughout the year. They always have a lot of clearance/ sales items in the sales link.


----------



## netter

I have five handbags in the Gold Coast line and one Beacon Court Jeanne. No issues with any of them. I do find that the prices are getting a little unreasonable for this brand.


----------



## hallie1983

I have not been happy with her bags recently. I am a long time Kate lover (first bag purchased in 2007), but in the last ~5 years, I’ve seen an obvious drop in quality. Bags not holding their shape, cheaper feeling... she started outsourcing, and that’s when the quality dropped. So disappointed, I’ve switched to Burberry, LV, and Coach.


----------



## hallie1983

Also...last year, I was walking to my car in a parking lot and spotted a classic Kate from across the lot. I eventually passed the woman win the bag, and was getting ready to complement her Kate when I looked closer and saw it was a Michael Kors. I was so upset, because it was a signature Kate design, but marked with MK. They (Kate, MK) are all made in China..


----------



## netter

hallie1983 said:


> Also...last year, I was walking to my car in a parking lot and spotted a classic Kate from across the lot. I eventually passed the woman win the bag, and was getting ready to complement her Kate when I looked closer and saw it was a Michael Kors. I was so upset, because it was a signature Kate design, but marked with MK. They (Kate, MK) are all made in China..



MK is infamous for ripping off designs from other designers, especially MBMJ and MJ. I know a lot of designers do this, but MK does it a lot.


----------



## Bagmedic

Their new pick up in store service is not very customer friendly!  I ordered a bag this past Sun at the end of their F&F 30% off event.  Because I was going to be out of town and not sure when it may arrive, I elected the pick up in store option.  I didn't realize you only get 48 hours once it is ready or they cancel your order!  People have busy lives and can't get there say in 48 hours but maybe on the weekend!  I understand they don't want to be storing your merchandise but I think 48 hours is not much time at all!  Or if there was a warning on the website before I checked out stating this, I would have had it shipped to my house and figure out how to have the vendor deliver adjusted.  Now I lost my 9% cash back.  I was going to go to the store and buy it this weekend as the local store made a "special" deal for me and will give me the 30% off but I just find it poor service so may just boycott it all together.  It isn't like I was asking them to store 10 bags for a month!  Just 1 until Saturday!  And they will still have that bag on Saturday anyway!  I have little patience with dumb policies!


----------



## Eindreya0624

Hello im new here and i love kate spade i have been looking for this purse for a while now on preloved online sites but i dont know whats the name of this kate spade purse.PLEASE HELP!


----------

